# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة اليوم السبت 17 ديسمبر 2016

## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تعرض اليوغندي جمال سالم حارس مرمى المريخ لإصابة بالشد العضلي في التجربة الودية التي خاضها الأحمر عصر أمس أمام اتاريوا الكازخستاني حيث فشل جمال سالم في إكمال المباراة وانسحب بعد الدقيقة 30 بعد أن تعرض للشد العضلي، وكان من المفترض أن يغادر جمال سالم إلى يوغندا اليوم السبت للانضمام لمعسكر منتخب التراكتورات اليوغندي استعداداً لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية لكن في حال لم تكتمل جاهزية الحارس اليوغندي فربما فضّل البقاء بانطاليا والتراجع عن السفر ليوغندا للانضمام لمنتخب بلاده.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أشاد الألماني انتوان هاي المدير الفني للمريخ بالتجربة الودية التي خاضها فريقه أمام اتياروا الكازخستاني عصر الجمعة من خلال معسكر الفريق الحالي بمدينة انطاليا التركية وقال انتوان إن المباراة جاءت قوية بين الطرفين واستفاد منها فريقه كثيراً بعد ان قدم الفريق الكازخي مباراة كبيرة وكان نداً حقيقياً للمريخ وكشف انتوان أنه كان حريصا على عدم تغيير اللاعبين لولا بعض الأمور الطارئة كالشد العضلي الذي لحق بجمال سالم، فيما طلب رمضان عجب التغيير وأكد هاي أن المريخ مازال بحاجة إلى عمل كبير فيما لايزال الوقت مبكرا للحديث عن شكل الفريق النهائي للموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

* صحيفة الزاوية
فاز على اتاريوا أمس بثلاثية المدينة وعبد الرحمن والرشيد
المريخ يواجه كايزر الكازخي اليوم بتشكيلة جديدة
هاي: اللاعبون يطبقون المطلوب منهم وأندية شرق اوروبا قوية بدنياً
المستر علاء الدين يغادر للدوحة لتجهيز راجي وتأكيد مباراة الأحمر والمرخية ومفاوضات مع نادٍ بلجيكيصحيفة الصدى
المريخ يكسب تجربة اتيراو بثلاثية العقرب والغربال وأجمل الأهداف لمحمد الرشيد
الأحمر يخوض تجربة جديدة بتشكيلة مختلفة اليوم امام كايزر ورابطة قطر تصدر البرنامج النهائي لمبارياته في الدوحة
انتوان هاي: نعم انتصرنا على فريق كبير لكن المريخ مازال يحتاج للكيرصحيفة الزعيم
المريخ يخوض أقوى تجاربه الإعدادية ويقهر اتاريو بثلاثية
هاي: الفريق الكازخستاني مميز فنياً ومنحنا فوائد كنا نبحث عنها ومدرب الخصم يتغزل في الزعيم
الأحمر يواصل مواجهة الكرة الكازخستانية وينازل كايزر اليوم بتشكيلة جديدة
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يخوض المريخ عصر اليوم من خلال معسكره الإعدادي الحالي بمدينة انطاليا التركية تجربته الودية الرابعة أمام كايزر الخازخستاني حيث يتوقع أن يخوض الأحمر التجربة بتشكيلة جديدة بخلاف تلك التي واجهت اتيراوا الكازخستاني عصر أمس والتي اعتمد فيها المدرب الالماني انتوان هاي على تشكيلة مكونة من 14 لاعباً فقط وسيحرص الألماني في مباراة اليوم على إشراك اللاعبين الذين لم يظهروا في تجربة الأمس أمام اتيراوا الكازخستاني.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيديمضي معسكر المريخ في انطاليا ولانستطيع الحكم لاننا بعيدين عن الاحداث ولانستطيع الحكم بمايكتبه الاخرون…
واندهش جدا حين يفتي الكثيرون في شئ لم يشاهدوه علي ارض الواقع ….
ماتحمله الانباء مطمئن الي حد ما …..
لاننا لم نشاهد بعد واحكامنا إن صدرت فهي احكام سماعية فقط ،،،،،
مباراة امس مهما كانت نتيجتها فلانستطبع الحكم عليها بالجيدة او العكس ….
الوحيدين الذين يقيمون الوضع هم الجهاز الفني واللاعبين فقط…..
ام البقية فعليهم الانتظار لحين انطلاقة عجلات المباريات ومشاهدتها تلفزيونيا او مباشر من داخل الاستاد،،،،
غير ذلك كلها اجتهادات فردية وشخصية والغالبية العظمى منها
(انطبااااااااااعية )
علي الجمهور العزيز الصبر الان وعدم الانجراف وراء انطباعات الاخرين (بالسلب) او ( الايجاب)
هم مثلكم تمام ينقلون عن اخرين وهم معكم في نفس الجزيرة المعزولة
عزيزي المشجع
انتظر مثلنا ولاتحكم علي اي شئ الان فإن غداً لناظره لقريب
وباستطاعتنا غداً كلنا ان نحكم
(ياصفقنا ) او( صفرنا) واستهجنا
عليكم بالصبر فقط
المريخ الان في طور( الاعداد) و( الاستعداد)
وهاتين الصفتين تجبرنا علي الصبر حتى نحكم علي الوضع من داخل الاستاد او خلف (الشاشات)
غير ذلك علي الجميع الاحتفاظ باراءه السمعية …..
حتى وان كانت من المنسق الاعلامي المرافق للبعثة فهو مجرد (اعلامي ) وليس بمدرب او جهاز فني
كل مايكتبه فقط نقل للصوره التي امامه ،،،،
ونحن جميعاً لانستطيع ان نبدي رائينا في المريخ  الا فقط علي  ملابس واطقم الفريق فهي الحاجه الوحيدة المتاحة الان
للصور التي تصلنا ….
———————————–
رابطة الدوحة تسابق الزمن لانجاز معسكر المريخ في قطر
امس كان الاجتماع هو النواه لمعسكر اعدادي موفق للمريخ والرابطة تعلن عن مباريات من الوزن ( الثقيل)
شكرا رابطة الدوحة شكرا اعضاءها والقائمين علي الامر….
همسة في اذن الرابطه واعضاءها
لاتختمون علي مجهودكم بالفشل !!!
اولاً:
طالما حددتو كل شئ لماذا لايتم توفير امن مرافق للبعثة حتى ترفعوا عن نفسكم المجاملات من زيارات وصور والخ ……،
من جماهير الشعب السوداني المقيمة في دولة قطر…..
ثانيا :
لماذا لايتم التعاقد مع احد الشركات الاعلامية والتلفزيونية  لنقل مباريات المريخ وان تقوم رابطة قطر بتسويق تلك المباريات للقنوات المحلية
ونحن نعلم ان هناك شخصيات مريخية تلفزيونية تستطيع تسويق تلك المباريات وانتاجها وهم موجودين في قطر بقيادة عوض الجيد الكباشي واخرون ونحن للان نتذكر تجارب المريخ العام المنصرم حين ارهق الجمهور لمعرفة نتائج المريخ ….
الوقت كافي امامكم ياناس الدوحة للتعاقد مع احدى الشركات للنقل التلفزيوني لنقل مباريات المريخ  في الدوحة …
( رجاء لاتلعبوا باعصابنا كالاعوام السابقة) وننتظر المباريات المسجلة ،،،،
تواريخكم محدده وملاعب المباريات محدده لاينقصكم حتى الان غير نقل المباريات تلفزيونياً جماهير المريخ تنتظر منكم المبادرة  لنقل مباريات المريخ في الدوحة فلا تخزلوا تلك الملايين من الجماهير……
———————————–
الي من يهمه الامر
اذا كنت قد تجاوزت من العمر السن الطبيعية للتمييز وتستطيع ان تعرف وتميز بين الصاح والخطاء لماذا تنتظر من يرشدك !!!!
ان لم تستطيع ان تميز حتى الان وتعرف الصالح من الطالح والغث من الثمين فاستفتي  قلبك فهو دليلك الي الحقيقة
اندهش الان وان ارى حتى اليوم من بنتظر ان يوضح له الاخرين بعض الحقايق وهو بامكانه معرفة  تلك الحقيقة بضغطه زر او بمشاهده الواقع من نظرته الشخصية ،،،،
اعلام مرئي واعلام مسموع واخر مكتوب ومابين هذا وذلك تجد نفسك متنازع وانت بامكانك ان تستفي قلبك وتحلل بنظرتك الشخصية من غير انتظار قائد يملى عليك وجهه نظره هو ….
مااشاهده اليوم في الوضع الرياضي والوضع السياسي احزن كثيرا علي انجراف البعض من الناس وراء الاخرين ولو  استفتاء الانسان قلبه ونور بصيرته يستطيع ان يفرز الكيمان ويعرف (صليحه) من ( عدوه)
الوضع الان لايحتاج مجهود وانت بامكانك مقارنة الحاصل مع الحولك …
وتستطيع ان تقدر موقفك
هل وضعك من كل النواحي جيد ام مترهل
وهل عواطفك حقيقة ام مزيفة وملونة
وهل تشيع جميع رغباتك وهوايتك
هل مستقبلك المالي والاجتماعي تراه يشع نور في الاخر وهل هناك بصيص امل ؟؟؟
هل وضعك الصحي والبدني والزهني عادي بطبيعة البشر ؟؟
كلها اسئلة لو كتبتها وكتبت تحتها اجاباتك حين تنتهي ستجد ان بامكانك ان تعرف اين تقف قدميك والي اين يجب ان تمضي وتقرر من نفسك ولا تتنظر من يوجهك او ينصحك ويملئ عليك افكاره وميوله هو،،،،،
اخي وصديقي قارئ التغريدة
الكرة دوماً في ملعبك الشخصي وانت من تركلها في ملاعب الاخرين  وتنتظر نتيجه اداءهم ويسيرون حياتك ويتحكمون فيها بوتيرة مختلفة
تجدهم احيانا يخففون الرتم ومرة اخرى يزداد صراخهم وانت ضائع وجالس وتنتظرهم  لتسيير حياتك !!!!
انت المخطئ من الاول حين ركلت الكرة في ملعبهم وسلمتهم ذمام امرك وتفكيرك ؟؟؟
دعك من كلامي المسبق و( الرغي) الكتير
اسئل نفسك
هل انت صاح
هل انت سعيد
هل انت مع الحق
وهل انت تكتب وتقراء وتعمل مايرضي الله
في حق نفسك ومجتمعك والاخرين؟؟
هل انت جاهز للسؤال عن وقتك وشبابك فيما امضيته؟؟؟
لن يدافع احد عن اعمالك فانت تتحمل وزر كل تصرفاتك وكلماتك واعمالك …..
ان استفتيت قلبك وكان ضميرك راضي عن ماتعمله فامضي في طريقك ولاتنتظر من احد ان يوجهك …..
حياتنا الان في هذه الايام تستوجب الوقوف مع النفس واستفتاءها
لان غداً لن ينفعك احد وكل ماتقوم به مدون في صحيفة اعمالك
لاتنتظر ان يقودك او يوجهك احد غداً كلهم يفرون منك وقت الحساب ….
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد….
———————————–
اخر الكلام والقول والزبدة
هناك من يحكم الان ويحلل شكل الفريق ويرسم خارطة الطريق للفريق  ولاندري عن ماذا يحكمون وعلي ماذا يستنتدون ….
هل هناك نقل مباشر لتدريبات ومباريات المريخ ونحن لاندري ؟؟؟———————————–
ياصديقي وصاحبي والاخوة في قروبات وروابط وتنظيمات النادي  هناك من يقتل نفرات القروبات ويشيعها لمثواها الاخير….
فهل نصفق ونؤيد ذلك الزبح والسلخ؟؟؟
وتموت المبادرة
ونكتب في قروبات المريخ
كانت هنا نفرات من اجل الكيان !!!
افيقوا فهناك من يحسدوكم علي نجاح نفراتكم واحد تل والاخرى
لكنهم خافوا ان يسحب البساط من تحت اقدامهم هاهم يجاهدون الان من اجل قتل فكرة ( نفرة قروبات المريخ)
لذلك اصحوا قبل فوات الاوان
وقبل ان نغني في سرنا ( الذكرى المنسية)  للنور الجيلاني
———————————–
بس بقول وحاقول
ديربي السعودية والرياض فقط يكفيك النقل التلفزيوني والاعلام المرئي والمسموع والمكتوب لتلك البطولة
(دوري جميل)
اسم علي مسمى تاني لن اتحدث
———————————–
هذه  ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها   ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عقدت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر لقاءً تنويراً مساء اليوم الجمعة بفندق هوليدي فيلا من أجل الترتيب لاستقبال معسكر المريخ بالدوحة الذي سيمتد في الفترة من الثاني والعشرين من ديسمبر الحالي وحتى الأول من يناير المقبل وشرف اللقاء عدد من رموز المريخ وأقطابهم في مقدمتهم مولانا أزهري وداعة الله والفنان محمد النصري إلى جانب أعضاء الرابطة وقد تم التأمين من خلال اللقاء على إقامة المريخ لمباراتين وديتين بالدوحة أمام المرخية والأهلي القطريين في حين تقرر أن تواصل اللجنة اتصالاتها من أجل توفير تجربة ثالثة للاحمر بالدوحة قبل عودة بعثته للخرطوم مطلع يناير المقبل.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كسب المريخ التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها عصر اليوم بمدينة انطاليا التركية من خلال معسكره الحالي بتركيا أمام اتياروا الكازخستاني بثلاثة أهداف لهدف في مباراة جاءت قوية ومثيرة بين الطرفين وقدم من خلالها الفريق الكازخستاني تجربة حقيقية للجهاز الفني للأحمر الذي دفع بتشكيله الأساسي في المباراة، سجل أهداف المريخ بكري المدينة في الدقيقة الثالثة ومحمد عبد الرحمن مع مطلع الشوط الثاني ومحمد الرشيد في الوقت المحتسب بدل ضائع من نهاية المباراة التي شهدت طرد صلاح نمر مدافع المريخ بنيله البطاقة الصفراء مرتين، وسيؤدي المريخ تجربته الثانية غداً السبت أمام فريق كايزر الكازخستاني فيما سيختتم تجاربه بانطاليا بمواجهة تابول الكازخستاني يوم الاثنين المقبل.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ظهر المصري عاشور الأدهم نجم المريخ الجديد بمستوى مميز في تجربة الأحمر الودية أمام اتياروا الكازخستاني حيث قام بأدوار كبيرة في وسط الملعب وأسهم في تنظيم ألعاب الفريق من الوسط وقيادة الهجمات نحو مرمى المنافس وكان من أبرز نجوم الأحمر في المباراة، وقد وجد عاشور الإشادة من الجهازين الفني والإداري عقب نهاية المباراة، وترقب الجماهير الحمراء في مشاهدة أيمن سعيد جديد في كشوفات المريخ في الفترة المقبلة وأن يسير على عاشور على خُطى مواطنه أيمن سعيد الذي قدم أفضل المستويات مع المريخ أفريقياً ومحلياً حيث أسهم أيمن في تتويج المريخ بلقب سيكافا للأندية عام 2014 وأسهم بفعالية في وصول المريخ للدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري الأبطال، وترى الجماهير الحمراء أن عاشور يمتلك نفس صفات أيمن سعيد وتتمنى فقط التوفيق للاعب المصري لتقديم أفضل المستويات مع الفريق في الموسم الجديد خاصة على الصعيد الأفريقي.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اللقاء التنويري لرابطة المريخ في قطر بشأن معسكر المريخ
خاص : الكوتش
عقدت رابطة المريخ في قطر لقاءً تنويريا مساء الجمعة بفندق هوليداي فيلا في قاعة ( ايمرلاند ) بمناسبة الترتيبات التي تمت لمعسكر المريخ الخارجي الثاني في الدوحة بعد الانتقال من تركيا يوم الاربعاء المقبل، وأكد عبد الحميد أبو قصصية رئيس رابطة المريخ بقطر في تصريح لموقع ( الكوتش ) اكتمال كافة الترتيبات لاستقبال معسكر المريخ الرابع على التوالي بالدوحة، مبينا أن كافة الحجوزات المتعلقة بالتأشيرات وحجوزات الفندق وملاعب التدريبات تم التأمين عليها كما تم التأمين على إقامة مباراتين اعداديتين للفريق مع البحث عن تجربة ثالثة للفريق.
وتقرر أن يخوض المريخ تجربته الاولى في قطر يوم 26 ديسمبر الحالي أمام فريق المرخية ثم يواجه الاهلي يوم 29 من نفس الشهر، على أن تكون تدريبات المريخ على ملعب استاد الدوحة وملاعب اسباير وتقوم رابطة المريخ في قطر حاليا بمفاوضات واتصالات مع أندية السيلية والوكرة لأخذ موافقة أيام منها لخوض مباراة يوم 23 وفي حالة نجاح هذه المفاوضات تبقى مواعيد المباراتين المذكورتين كما هو وتصبح مباراة المرخية الثانية والاهلي الثالثة.


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف 
قصة ود جار الله 
 × يعف القلم والله أن يتناول الغث من القول، ولكن الواجب يقتضي منا أن نعمل على إصلاح الحال بقدر المستطاع لأننا لم نلج هذا الخضم إلا لتأصيل هذا الأمر فلا نقدم بإذن الله إلى عمل لا يرضاه الله ورسوله ولن نسكت على منكر فعلوه، فنتعامل معه بسماحة الإسلام بلا تشدد قبيح أو تفريط كسيح.
 × ما ساقني لهذا هو ذلك التناول السيئ الذي ظل بعض الزملاء يتعاملون به بلا وازع من ضمير أو تقدير لمشاعر أهل السودان العريض و التنوع الجميل.
 × يرددون في هجاء واستقباح اسم جد السيد طه علي البشير (جار الله)، بصورة توحي سوء القصد وقصر الفهم وضعف الفكر ومحدودية النظر فيما يكتبون ويتناولون.
 × ( ود جار الله) هكذا يكتبون وتقول أحرفهم الرديئة أنهم يريدون بهذا السوء أن يشيروا إلى مرجعية الرجل الإثنية وأصوله العرقية بكل تأكيد.
 × ماذا يضر طه أو أي شخص آخر إن كان اسمه أو اسم والده أو جده أو ابنه جار الله أو أي اسم مشابه.
× ومتى كانت الأسماء في السودان مصدر تندر وتفاخر بين أهله الطيبين؟  وهل الأسماء هي التي تحدد أصل وفصل الإنسان؟ سبحان الله.
 × الأسماء ليس لها علاقة بالجهات أو القبائل إلا في عقول الجهلاء، الذين يكتبون بلا بصيرة أو هدى، ومع ذلك لا يجدون من يقص عبطهم ويردع بغيهم فيتمادون شرا مستطيرا.
 × وحتى إذا قبلنا سفها أن هذه الأسماء ذات دلالة وإشارة، فهل من حقنا كصحافة وإعلام أن نستهزئ بأعراف الناس ومواريثهم ونسعى لضرب ذلك التمازج والتناغم البديع؟
 × هناك أسماء في أعلى الأنساب القرشية قد تثير الضحك والدهشة، فهل معنى هذا أن ذلك الشخص وضيع النسب مبتور الآباء والولد؟
 × الرأي عندي مثل هذا التناول يعتبر من أكبر جرائم النشر، يا صديقي عمر طيفور، لأنه يقود إلى الفتنة القبلية والطائفية والتفاخر بالأنساب والأصلاب، ويكفينا فقط قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم( دعوها أنها منتنة).
 × السودان لن يضره الإساءة للنظام الحاكم، ولن يقتله النقد للشخص العام ولن يفرقه التناحر الفكري، ولكن يشتت شمله ويفرق جمعه، مثل هذا الهراء والبلاء الذي يقذف في الأنساب والجدود والأصول.
 × أنا لا أتحدث عن طه كشخص ولكني اتخذه كمثال لهذا التناول السمج، الذي يوحي بأن من آلت إليهم الأمور الرقابية يغطون في نوم عميق أو أنهم لا يعطون هذا الأمر هما أبدا أبدا.
 × وحتى لو رجعنا لقصة جار الله جد السيد طه علي البشير نجده ليس هو الاسم، وهذا يؤكد سطحية التناول والمتناول ويؤكد قولنا أن الأسماء ليس ذات دلالة.
 × جار الله جد طه اسمه محمد، وكان له زوجتان فقام بزواج من ثالثة، فحدثت مشكله مع الزوجيتين السابقتين، فرحل إلى منطقة بعيدة عن القرية، وسكن وحيدا، فذهب إليه أخوانه وعشيرته وطلبوا من أن يرجع ويسكن مع الناس، وقالوا له بالحرف هنا ليس معك جار، فرد في حسم أنا جار الله.
 × ومن ذلك الوقت أصبح يلقبونه باسم جار الله وطغى اللقب على الاسم، فهل هذا فيه علاقة بهذا أو ذاك؟ استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه.
 × منذ ظهرت الصحافة ظهرت معها القوانين المنظمة لها، ولم يقر قانون إلا وكان يحرم الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.
 × جلسة جميلة جمعتني أمس الأول بلاعب المريخ الدولي معتصم حموري، بمدينة ود مدني فسألته عن أشياء كثيرة تجدونها في هذا العدد، وتأكد لي أن المريخ كيان وعقيدة باقية.
 × قال لي حموري أنه ترك المريخ في نهاية السبعينات ولكن والله حب الجماهير لنا وتقديرهم يلازمنا حتى هذه اللحظة فأين ماذهبنا نجد التقدير والاحترام من الجميع حتى من أهل الهلال.
الذهبية الأخيرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، الأسماء لا تعلل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع فراس الشفيع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بالصور: المريخ يفوز في تجربته الودية الثالثة بمعسكر تركيا

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت






جانب من اللقاء 






فاز  المريخ على فريق أوتاريو الكازاخي بنتيجة 3-1، مساء اليوم، الجمعة، في  مباراته الودية الثالثة ضمن المعسكر التدريبي الذي يقيمه في مدينة أنطاليا،  استعدادا للموسم الجديد.

تقدم بكري المدينة بهدف مبكر في الدقيقة  3، وأضاف محمد عبدالرحمن الهدف الثاني في بداية الشوط الثاني من مجهود فردي  رائع، وقلص أوتاريو النتيجة بهدف، قبل أن يختم محمد الرشيد بالهدف الثالث  في نهاية المباراة.

وشهدت المباراة طرد المدافع صلاح نمر بعد حصوله على البطاقة الصفراء الثانية في الدقيقة 81.

وطبق  المريخ إستراتيجية مدربه أنتوني هاي بالضغط على فريق أوتاريو، وفرض عليه  أسلوب لعبه، فيما تألق بكري المدينة، وأرهق دفاعات الخصم الكازاخي.

هاي راضٍ عن الأداء

وبعد  نهاية المباراة، قال هاي إنه راضٍ عن الأداء البدني للاعبين، مشيدا بفريق  أوتاريو الذي ظهر ندا قويا للمريخ ما ساعده في الوقوف على حالتي الفريق  البدنية والفنية معا.

وأضاف المدير الفني الألماني أنه كان حريصا  على عدم تغيير اللاعبين لولا بعض الأمور الطارئة كالشد العضلي الذي لحق  بجمال سالم، فيما طلب رمضان عجب التغيير.

وأكد هاي أن المريخ مازال بحاجة إلى عمل كبير فيما لايزال الوقت مبكرا للحديث عن شكل الفريق النهائي للموسم الجديد.

تجربة قوية

من جانبه، اعتبر علي جعفر، لاعب المريخ، أن التجربة كانت قوية، ما كان لها كبير الأثر في اختبار قدرات اللاعبين البدنية.

وأضاف  "نحن سعداء بالمحصلة النهائية من تجربتنا الإعدادية الثالثة، بدنيا الفريق  أدى بشكل مميز، واستطعنا التفوق على المنافس في النتيجة أيضا، رغم أن  النتائج ليست الهم الأكبر خلال التجارب الإعدادية الودية".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* علي جعفر: ظهرنا بشكل مميز في تجربة اتيراوا



اعتبر  علي جعفر مدافع المريخ أن فريقه قدم أداءً جيداً في تجربته الودية أمام  اتيراوا الكازخستاني عصر الجمعة من خلال معسكر الفريق الحالي بانطاليا  التركية وقال جعفر إن التجربة كانت قوية، ما كان لها كبير الأثر في اختبار  قدرات اللاعبين البدنية وأضاف “نحن سعداء بالمحصلة النهائية من تجربتنا  الإعدادية الثالثة، بدنيا الفريق أدى بشكل مميز، واستطعنا التفوق على  المنافس في النتيجة أيضا، رغم أن النتائج ليست الهم الأكبر خلال التجارب  الإعدادية الودية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه الأهلي والمرخية ويبحث عن تجربة ثالثة بمعسكر الدوحة!! 
ديربي سبورت : الدوحة
عقدﺕ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ بالدوحة ﻟﻘﺎءاً ﺗﻨﻮﻳﺮﻳﺎً ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍليوم اﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺑﻔﻨﺪﻕ  ﻫﻮﻟﻴﺪﺍﻱ ﻓﻴﻼ بخصوص الترﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ الجارية لاستضافة معسكر ﺍﻟﻤﺮيخ المقام بالدوحة  في الفترة من 22 ديسمبر حتى الثاني من يناير المقبل وقد أعلنت الرابطة على  لسان رئيسها ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪ ﺃﺑﻮ ﻗﺼﺼﻴﺔ عن إﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ المتعلقة  بالمعسكر من حجوﺯﺍﺕ وتأﺷﻴﺮﺍﺕ وفندﻕ الإقامة ﻭﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ التي تقرر أن  تكون بملاعب أكاديمية آسباير كما أوضح أنهم حصلوا على موافقة رسمية من  فريقي المرخية والأهلي القطريين للعب أمام المريخ يومي 26 ، 29 من ديسمبر  الجاري وأكد أن محاولاتهم مستمرة لتوفير تجربة ثالثة للفريق ولديهم اتصالات  في هذا الشأن مع ناديي الوكرة والسيلية في انتظار موافقتهما أو أحدهما  لمنازلة المريخ ودياً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإخفاقات تضرب الكرة السودانية في 2016

السودان- بدر الدين بخيت

يعتبر  عام 2016 على مستوى النتائج الرياضية بالسودان القارية والدولية هو الأسوأ  خلال السنوات الآخيرة، فعلى صعيد كرة القدم فشل الهلال والمريخ معا في  الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

كارثة الهلال  تمثلت في أنه لأول مرة خلال 10 سنوات يتم إقصاءه من الدور الثاني وذلك على  يد فريق الأهلي الليبي، أما المريخ فإنه ورغم تخطى الدور الثاني بجدارة على  حساب بطل نيجيريا واري وولفز بالفوز ذهابا وإيابا، إلا أن وفاق سطيف  الجزائري أقصاه في المرحلة التالية وحرمه من الوصول للمجموعات، ليلعب في  الكونفدرالية أمام الكوكب المراكشي الذي أقصاه من البطولة.

الأسواء  بعد مباراة الكوكب المراكشي الأحداث التي تورط بها بعض لاعبي المريخ مع حكم  المباراة، والتي أدت لعقوبات رادعة في حق أولئك اللاعبين من قبل الاتحاد  الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف".

وأما ممثلي السودان بالكونفدرالية  الأفريقية، الأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني، فقد سقط الأول أمام ميدياما  الغاني من الدور الأول، وكذلك سقط الثاني من ذات الدور أمام فيلا الأوغندي.

من  جانبه، كشف منتخب السودان الأول لكرة القدم "صقور الجديان"، عن العجز  الكامل للكرة السودانية قاريا ودوليا حيث فشل في التأهل لنهائيات أمم  أفريقيا بالجابون 2017، بخسارته في مجموعته من كل من سيراليون وساحل العاج  والجابون ذهابا وإيابا، مقابل فوز واحد على سيراليون بالخرطوم.

وأخفق  منتخب الناشئين في الوصول لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا 2017 بموريشيوس، رغم تخطيه  نظيره الزامبي في الدور الثاني، ولكنه عجز في تخطي نظيره الكاميروني، الذي  خسر منه 1-3 بمدينة الأبيض، لكن فاز في مباراة العودة 5-1.

الإشراقة  الوحيدة للكرة السودانية في الكرة السودانية في 2016، تمثلت في تأهل منتخب  الشباب لنهائيات أفريقيا بزامبيا 2017، وذلك بعد 21 سنة من آخر مشاركة  بالمغرب في العام 1996، وقد تأهل المنتخب الشاب بعد تأهله على حساب نظيره  الكيني بشكوى إدارية، ثم تخطيه مرشح الفوز بالبطولة المنتخب النيجيري،  بالفوز عليه 4-3 في نيجيريا بعد خسارته منه في أم درمان 1-2، وخاض منتخب  السودان المباراة الثانية وسط أجواء ماطرة وبعشرة لاعبين فقط بعد طرد أحد  لاعبيه.

كما شارك السودان بدورة الألعاب الأولمبية بريو دي جانيرو  وخرج صفر اليدين، وظل السودان يبحث عن ميدالية أولمبية ثانية منذ أول وآخر  ميدالية حققها البطل إسماعيل أحمد إسماعيل في أولمبياد بكين 2008 في سباق  800 متر.

على المستوى المحلي سيطر الهلال على البطولات، باستعادة  لقب الممتاز، ثم فاز بكأس السودان على حساب فريق الهلال الابيض 2-1 في  النهائي الذي لعب بمدينة مدني وسط السودان.

وحقق الهلال الاُبيض  مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل لأول مرة في تاريخ الكرة السودانية، بتحقيقه الفوز  على الهلال والمريخ معا بملعبيهما في أم درمان، بنتيجة 4-2 و5-2 على  التوالي، وحقق الترتيب الثالث وحجز مقعده ببطولة الكونفدرالية الأفريقية  لأول مرة في تاريخه وفي ثاني موسم له بالممتاز.

وقمة الإخفاقات  بالكرة السودانية في 2016 تمثلت في استمرار الأزمات الفنية والإدارية التي  تسببت بها قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات، التي قررت تحويل النيل شندي للعب  مباراتي الملحق مع رابع الدوري العام بدلا عن الأهلي الخرطوم، إلى جانب  قبول الاسئتنافات لمستند لنادي الشرطة من مدينة القضارِف شرق السودان، من  جهة لا علاقة عضوية لها باتحاد الكرة السوداني.

وتسبب ذلك في إعادة  عدة مباريات بالدوري العام، فصعدت فرق كانت بعيدة عن الصعود للدوري  الممتاز، واُجهضت أحلام أخرى كانت بحاجة للتعادل فقط لتحقق الصعود، في وقت  لم يحسم اتحاد الكرة السوداني بعد هذين الملفين والموسم الجديد على أعتاب  الإنطلاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل تجاربه مع فرق كازاخستان السبت والاثنين




انطاليا – الكوتش

يواصل  المريخ اليوم السبت سلسلة تجاربه في معسكره بمدينة انطاليا التركية بخوض  مباراة ثانية مع الفرق الكازاخستانية ورابعة له في هذا المعسكر، حيث يلاقي  فريق كايز كما تقرر أن يخوض آخر مبارياته في المعسكر يوم الاثنين أمام فريق  كازاخستاني ثالث اسمه توبول ليرتفع العدد إلى 5 مباريات ودية في معسكر  انطاليا منها 3 مباريات مع فرق من كازاخستان.

وكان الفريق خاض أول  مباراتين مع فريقين مغمورين من تركيا فاز فيهما 5-صفر و 12-صفر فيما فاز في  المباراة الثالثة على أوتاريو من كازاخستان 3-1، ويتدرب الفريق يوما واحدا  بعد مباراته الاخيرة ثم يستعد للسفر إلى الدوحة يوم الاربعاء المقبل  لاستكمال معسكر الموسم الجديد بخوض عدد من المباريات الودية في الدوحة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* ألافيس يهزم ريال بيتيس بالدوري الإسباني
* بوروسيا دورتموند يتعادل ب10 لاعبين مع هوفنهايم في الدوري الألماني
* نانت يهزم آنجيه (2 - 0) بالدوري الفرنسي
* فيليم تيلبورج يهزم هيرنيفين بالدوري الهولندي
*التعادل يحسم قمة النصر والهلال بالدوري السعودي
*تشيلسي يخشى مفاجآت صائد الحيتان
*إبراهيموفيتش يثير الرعب في مانشستر يونايتد
*سواريز: لن تكتمل سعادتي في برشلونة إلا بتوقيع ميسي
*ساركوزي يستهدف رئاسة باريس سان جيرمان
*الإصابة تبعد أوريانا عن سلتا فيجو لنهاية العام
*تاديتش أفضل لاعب صربي في عام 2016
*صدامات دوري أبطال أوروبا تجذب الجماهير العربية لحضور المباريات
*بلاتر: الأمريكيون خططوا لإسقاطي بسبب مونديال 2022
*الوصل يهدر الفوز على الشباب في الدوري الإماراتي
*الفريدي: التعادل مع الهلال نتيجة منطقية
*مسئول سابق بباستيا يكشف مفاجأة عن كريستيانو رونالدو وريبيرى
*حارس النصر السعودي يحمل نفسه مسؤولية هدف الهلال
*النجوم فوق الثلاثين صداع في رأس بايرن ميونيخ
*بابتيستا مدربا لبالميراس البرازيلي
*كونتي: السوق الصينية خطر يهدد كافة الأندية حول العالم!
*فالنسيا قد يستنجد بمتوسط ميدان الإنتر لمساعدته على حل
*ديل بوسكي: رونالدو الأفضل في تاريخ ريال مدريد!
*ناينجولان يُوضح علاقته ببيانيتش قبل مواجهة روما ويوفنتوس
*مورينيو لا يتوقع اقتحام اليونايتد لسوق يناير!
*قمة الكالتشو تنتظر الحسم من عمالقة الهجوم
*رينا: نابولي لا يخشى ريال مدريد!
*رسميًا | فيرون يعدل عن الاعتزال ويستعد للقاء ليفركوزن
*رسمياً | زينيت يُسهل انتقال فيتسل إلى يوفنتوس!
*روما يستعيد صلاح ويفقد نجمين آخرين أمام يوفنتوس!
*رسميًا | البايرن يجدد عقد رافينيا
*فينجر: المان سيتي سيكون سبيلاً للرد على خسارة إيفرتون

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 17 :

*كريستال بالاس (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : beIN HD2 .. المعلق : يوسف سيف

*ميدلزبره (-- : --) سوانزي سيتي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 9 .. المعلق : أحمد البلوشي

*سندرلاند (-- : --) واتفورد الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 7 .. المعلق :محمد الكواليني

*وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) هال سيتي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 10 .. المعلق : حسن العيدروس

**ستوك سيتي (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 2 .. المعلق : حفيظ دراجي

*وست بروميتش ألبيون (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 2 .. المعلق : عصام الشوالي

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 16 :

*سبورتينغ خيخون (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : أحمد فؤاد

*أتلتيكو مدريد(-- : --) لاس بالماس الساعة : 18:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : علي محمد علي

*غرناطة (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : خالد الغول

*إشبيلية (-- : --)مالاجا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : سوار الذهب

---------------------------

الدوري الإيطالي  - الاسبوع 17 :

*إمبولي (-- : --) كالياري الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4 .. المعلق : علي لفتة

*ميلان (-- : --) أتلانتا الساعة : 20:030 .. القناة : beIN HD 4 .. المعلق : فهد العتيبي

*يوفنتوس (-- : --) روما الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 4 .. المعلق : علي سعيد الكعبي

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 16 :

*شالكه (-- : --) فرايبورج الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD MAX 6 .. المعلق : لحدان حمد الفيحاني

*ماينز (-- : --) هامبورج الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 8 .. المعلق : أحمد البلوشي

*أوجسبورج (-- : --) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5 .. المعلق : أحمد عبدة

*فولفسبورج (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5 .. المعلق : مضر اليوسف

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  - الأسبوع 16 :

*جانجون (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 6 .. المعلق : جواد بدة


---------------------------

â—„ الدوري المصري- الأسبوع 16 :

*طلائع الجيش (-- : --) سموحة الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

*الانتاج الحربي (-- : --) انبي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

*الاتحاد السكندري (-- : --) الزمالك الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

---------------------------

â—„  دوري جميل السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 13 :

*التعاون  (-- : --) الاهلي الساعة : 19:45.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 1

*الاتحاد (-- : --) الفتح الساعة : 19:45.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 2

‏==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السعودي  - الأسبوع 13 :

*الرائد (3 : 2) الخليج
*الاتحاد (تاجلت)الفتح
*النصر(1: 1) الهلال

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 16 :

*ديبورتيفو ألافيس (1 : 0) ريال بيتيس

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 16 :

*هوفنهايم (2 : 2) بوروسيا دورتموند

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  - الأسبوع 16 :

*أنجيه (0 : 2) نانت

---------------------------

â—„  دوري جميل السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 13 :

*الرائد (2 : 3) الخليج
*النصر (1 : 1) الهلال

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الهدف
أبوبكر عابدين
المريخ بين الاشارة والعبارة

قال حكيم ذات مرة:(أكتب اليكم بفهم الاشارة وعن واقع الحال نطقت العبارة بعدما حاولت ازاحة الستارة عن الحق والحقيقة برفق ودبارة)
*نزيح  الستارة أولا عن معسكر الاعداد والجهازين الفني والاداري ثم ندلف الى مجلس  التسيير الجديد ومن بعده القانون الجديد والتهديد، وكل مانصبو اليه من  الاشارة والعبارة هو خير الكرة السودانية ومستقبل المريخ.
* أولا نقول  للمشفقين والمرجفين والمتعجلين دوما ان بناء فريق البطولات لايتم بين ليلة  وضحاها وبالتالي من يتوهم بطولة خارجية في هذا العام فهو غارق في الوهم حتى  اخمص اذنيه وصدق من قال في العجلة الندامة..
* تعجلنا في الحكم على  المدربين واللاعبين وتغييرهم باستمرار يجعلنا في كل عام نبدأ من الصفر ونصل  الى الصفر بمحصلة صفرية ولذا واجب علينا ان نصبر على المدرب الجديد وطاقمه  المعاون عامين على الأقل ثم نصبر على اللاعبين ولانلجأ للشطب الموسمي  والتسجيل الا وفق توجيهات المدرب وبعدد لايتجاوز الثلاثة لاعبين فقط حتى  نضمن الاستقرار وان نبتعد عن مجاراة الاخرين في اللهث وراء نجوم الغفلة  الذين يظهرون في اخر الموسم وتجعلهم وسائل الاعلام والسماسرة نجوما لوامع  ثم نهدر المليارات بلا طائل ، ولنجعل المراحل السنية هي مناطق التفريخ  باختيار مدربين مؤهلين أكفاء بمنهج علمي صحيح.
* أعتقد جازما بأن الجهاز  الاداري المرافق للجهاز الفني هو الأفضل على الاطلاق بقيادة حاتم  عبدالغفار الرجل المنظم المنضبط وفي معيته أيمن عدار وعبدالرحيم الشفيع  وأحمد السيد وكلهم مكان ثقة وخبرة وخلق قويم ويجدون الاحترام من الجميع  وارجو الا نفسد تلك المجموعة بأي تدخل من احد ان كنا ننشد الاستقرار  والنجاح .
*المدرب الالماني يعمل بجد واجتهاد وهو نفسه يسعى لعكس صورة  جيدة لنفسه ، وبغض النظر عن رأينا المسبق في معسكر تركيا خاصة في مثل هذا  الطقس البارد جدا الا انه أصبح واقعا ونعتقد ان اجراء المباريات السهلة في  البداية والمتدرجة هو نهج علمي يبحث المدرب فيه للكسب باكتشاف قدرات  اللاعبين وليس نتيجة المباراة فوز او هزيمة لأن الفوز والهزيمة مكانهما  المباريات التنافسية وليست التجريبية ولذا علينا الا نشغل انفسنا بكم فاز  المريخ او بكم خسر لأن الفوز هو كسب الجهاز الفني ورضاه عن تنفيذ اللاعبين  المطلوب منهم حتى يصل الى التشكيل الأمثل وهذا يحتاج الى وقت وصبر وجو  معافى.
* اذن فالنتفق على اعطاء الجهاز الفني فرصته كاملة وحسنا فعل  الجهاز الاداري بمنع اجهزة الاعلام كافة من التواجد في مطبخ الاعداد حتى  ينضج العمل على نار هادئة بعيدا عن التهويل والغرق في التفاصيل وتعكير الجو  العام وازعاج اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني وبرافو حاتم عبدالغفار وهو يتمسك  بقرار منع وسائل الاعلام كافة من دخول المعسكر والاكتفاء برسائل المنسق  الاعلامي اليومية رغم ملاحظاتنا فيها بوجود المبالغات في وصف اللاعبين  وغيرها من الكلام العاطفي والذي نتمنى ان يتم تجاوزه بعمل مهني عقلاني.
*  الموضوع الثاني وهو تكوين لجنة التسيير الجديدة ونقول ان وجود ذلك العدد  الكبير يعتبر نقطة سلبية والكل يعرف ان المركب حوى اسماء اكل الدهر عليها  وشرب واثبتت فشلا وعقما بينما هناك اشراقات كان الواجب الاكتفاء بها  واضافتها للعمل واتاحة الفرصة لها بجانب جمال الوالي وكنا نتوقع حسن  الوسيلة بجانب عوض الكريم رمرم ود.علاء يس والصادق حاج علي وطارق المعتصم  وعوض الله محمد عمر وحاتم عبدالغفار وبدرالدين عبدالله النور وطارق زروق  وحتى الزميل مزمل أبوالقاسم كانت له اسهامات أفضل من الكمبارس الذي ظل جاثم  على صدر مجالس المريخ سنينا عددا دون طائل وواضح ان الاخ جمال الوالي ظل  يجاملهم على حساب شباب أفضل منهم فكرا وعطاء وهم ظلوا يكنكشون على المناصب  حرصا على مصالحهم الخاصة بعيدا عن مصلحة الكيان واصبح جمهور المريخ يعرفهم  جيدا..
* مركب المريخ الجديد بالتأكيد لن يعمل فيه الا العدد القليل  والبقية ستكون كمبارس والبعض الاخر خميرة عكننة وبعضهم سيبحث عن الاضواء  بالتواجد مع نجوم الفريق وعلى صفحات الصحف وكم كان استغرابنا في عدم وجود  منتصر زيكو او الجيلي عبدالخير واحد لاعبي المناشط المنسية!!
* عموما لن  نثقل على اللجنة الجديدة وكم نتمنى ان تنجز أعمالها وخاصة فتح باب العضوية  والتجهيز للجمعية العمومية وكفاية على المريخ مجالس معينة حرمته من الوجود  ضمن المنظومة التي تختار مجلس الاتحاد العام ونحن في مقاعد المتفرجين  وبعدها نتباكى على سيطرة الاخرين عليه..
* نقطة اخيرة أشير اليها وهي  لجنة التفتيش التي ارسلها الكاف لتفتيش ملفات الأندية المصرية المشاركة في  البطولات الافريقية ومدى مطابقتها مع لائحة تراخيص الاندية ونفس الشئ يمكن  ان يحدث للأندية السودانية المشاركة في البطولات الافريقية والتي أرسل  الاتحاد العام ملفاتها رغم التجاوزات التي حوتها والتي يمكن ان تدخلنا في  مشاكل والواجب هو التحسب لهذا الأمر جيدا وياليت الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم وهو  احد اعضاء المجلس الجديد ان يراجع ذلك الملف الملئ بالمخالفات والتجاوزات  قبل ان يقع الفاس على الرأس اللهم هل بلغت فاشهد.
* سنعود لهذا الملف وملف مجلس الشرف لاحقا من أجل المصلحة العامة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المستر علاء الدين يس: اعتذرت عن العمل في المجلس.. لكن اصرار الزملاء اجبرني على التراجع

أعلن  المستر علاء الدين يس عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الطبي عن  موافقة على العمل في المجلس الجديد الذي أعلن عنه الوزير امس الأول، وقال  إنه وافق على العودة لأنه تعرض لضغوط كبيرة من جمال الوالي ومزمل ابو  القاسم وبقية أعضاء المجلس حتى يواصل مع زملائه العمل الكبير والمميزة الذي  قام به المجلس السابق، وأضاف: كنت راغباً بشدة في الاعتذار لأنني أرى أنني  استطيع أن أخدم المريخ بشكل أفضل من خارج المجلس، وأجد متعة خاصة في خدمته  من أي موقع بعيداً عن المناصب، ولكن اصرار الزملاء الذين أكن لهم وداً  خاصاً جعلني اتراجع عن الخطوة واوافق عن العمل مع زملائي في المجلس، وتعهد  يس بأن يعمل بجد واجتهاد حتى يحقق مع زملائه كل متطلبات التكليف، وحتى ينعم  المريخ بالاستقرار الإداري التام في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى: لسنا طلاب مناصب وهدفنا الأول والأخير تحقق باستمرارية الوالي
نسعى لتعديل النظام الأساسي واستكمال مجلس الشرف وانعقاد الجمعية العمومية في المرحلة المقبلة
عملت رئيساً ونائب رئيس وأمين عام أكثر من مرة.. ولا أهتم بهذه التفاصيل

شمس الدين الأمين

تقدم  الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بجزيل شكره للأستاذ  اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم للتوفيق الذي حالفه في  تقديم مجلس ادارة جديد من شأنه أن يمنح المريخ المزيد من الاستقرار طالما  أن جمال الوالي على رئاسة هذا المجلس، لافتاً إلى أن هدفهم الأول والأخير  كان هو استمرارية الوالي، وبعد ان تحقق لم يهتموا كثيراً ببقية التفاصيل،  كما تحدث الفريق عبد الله عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر المساحة التالية:

في  البدء تقدم الفريق عبد الله بجزيل شكره للأستاذ اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب  والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم على الثقة الكبيرة التي أولاها للمجلس السابق حتى  يقود المريخ في فترة تكليف جديدة تمتد لستة أشهر مع اضافات نوعية يتوقع لها  أن تمنح دفعة قوية للعمل الإداري بنادي المريخ، واشار الفريق عبد الله إلى  أن المجلس السابق حقق نجاحات لافتة وقام بعمل كبير وأسهم في اعادة  الاستقرار لنادي المريخ ونجح في بناء فريق مميز وانفق الكثير على عملية  البناء والاعداد، متوقعاً أن تظهر نتائج هذه المجهودات في الموسم الجديد،  وقلل الفريق عبد الله من اهمية عدم احتفاظه بمنصبه كأمين عام لمجلس ادارة  نادي المريخ مبيناً أنه لم يكن في يوم من الأيام من طلاب المناصب أو من  الذين يهتمون بهذه التفاصيل، لأنه عمل في المريخ في كل المناصب حتى منصب  الرئيس الذي شغله على سبيل التكليف لفترة إلى جانب منصب نائب الرئيس  والأمين العام، ويستطيع أن يؤدي واجبه تجاه ناديه في أي منصب حتى وإن كان  مجرد عضو عادي مثل وضعيته في الدورة الحالية، واضاف: لسنا طلاب مناصب ولا  نبحث عن مواقع قيادية في المجلس، ولم يكن هدفنا ذلك أبدا، هدفنا الأول  والأخير كان هو استمرارية جمال الوالي في رئاسة نادي المريخ بغض النظر عن  القائمة التي ستظهر معه، وبعد ان تحقق الهدف الأهم وجاء الوالي على رئاسة  لجنة التسيير المريخية، لم نقف كثيراً عند بقية التفاصيل، متمنياً أن تنجح  اللجنة في تنفيذ كل متطلبات التكليف، وأن تقوم بعملها على اكمل وجه حتى تضع  المريخ على الطريق الصحيح.

إشادة الوزير تكفي

رأى الفريق  عبد الله ان الاشادة التي خص بها اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية  الخرطوم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ دليل واضح على أن المجلس اجتهد كثيراً  وقام بعمل كبير في الفترة الماضية، لافتاً إلى أن المفوضية التي سجلت زيارة  إلى دار نادي المريخ وقفت على العمل الكبير والمنظم الذي قام به المجلس،  واثنت على التقرير الإداري والمالي، ومضى: راضون كل الرضا عن العمل الذي  قمنا به في الفترة المنتهية ونتطلع لتحقيق انجازات أكبر في الدورة الجديدة  والتي ستكون مرحلة تفعيل الإستثمار والموارد الخاصة بالنادي واستكمال مشروع  مجلس الشرف المريخي، ونفى الفريق عبد الله أن يكون العدد الكبير للأعضاء  مثير للمخاوف واحتمالات الاختلاف والانشقاق، مبيناً أن نادٍ كبير مثل  المريخ ينبغي أن يدار بواسطة 100 شخصية، متوقعاً أن يعمل هذا العدد الكبير  بدرجة عالية من الانسجام والتناغم طالما أن الهدف الأسمى الذي يربط بين  جميع الأعضاء هو خدمة المريخ واسعاد قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة.

الاجتماع الأول الأسبوع المقبل

مجلس  المريخقال الفريق عبد الله إن المجلس الجديد سيعقد اجتماعه الأول الأسبوع  المقبل، وتوقع أن يكون هذا الاجتماع لتوزيع القطاعات والمهام ومواصلة رحلة  الأداء المميز على كافة الأصعدة حتى يقوم المجلس بالواجبات المطلوبة منه  على اكمل وجه، واضاف: كل الأمور مرتبة بصورة جميلة للغاية، وفريق الكرة  يواصل معسكره الاعدادي في انطاليا التركية بنجاح كبير، وفي كل يوم يتقدم  الفريق نحو الأفضل، وكل هذه البشريات تؤكد بأن الموسم الجديد سيكون مريخياً  خالصاً وعامراً بالانتصارات والبطولات بمشيئة الله، ونوه الفريق عبد الله  بالتقارير المبشرة التي تصلهم يومياً من تركيا والتي تتحدث عن نجاح لافت  لمعسكر الفرقة الحمراء هناك.

وأكد الفريق عبد الله انهم عند وعدهم  لجماهير المريخ بأن يكون موسم 2017 مريخياً خالصاً وأن يكون عامراً  بالانتصارات والبطولات التي تفرح الجماهير الحمراء عن النتائج السيئة التي  خرج بها الفريق العام الماضي.

تحديات المرحلة

تحدث الفريق  عبد الله عن ابرز التحديات التي تنتظر المجلس الجديد وقال إنهم سيعملون  بجدية من اجل استكمال مشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي والذي يعتبر من المشاريع  الطموحة والتي ستجعل المريخ ينعم بالاستقرار المالي والإداري، نظراً  للتحركات الممتازة التي تمت في هذا الملف والنجاحات الكبيرة التي تحققت في  وقت وجيز، واضاف: كذلك سنعمل على انعقاد الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ  وتعديل النظام الأساسي وسنشرع في هذه الخطوة فوراً، لأن النظام الأساسي  القديم ينص على فترة ثلاثة أشهر قبل انعقاد الجمعية العمومية، ورأى الفريق  عبد الله أن تغيير النظام الأساسي مهم للغاية حتى ينطلق المريخ بقوة عبر  عضوية حقيقية ومستنيرة.

وجدد الفريق عبدالله ترحيبه بتعيينه كعضو في  مجلس الإدارة، مؤكداً أنه يرحب كثيراً بخدمة المريخ من أي منصب، بعد ان  شغل كل المناصب القيادية بالتكليف والانتخاب، متمنياً أن يكون المجلس في  الموعد وأن يقوم بالدور المطلوب منه على اكمل وجه، وان يستكمل رحلة النجاح  التي بدأها المجلس السابق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المستر علاء الدين يس: اعتذرت عن العمل في المجلس.. لكن اصرار الزملاء اجبرني على التراجع

أعلن  المستر علاء الدين يس عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الطبي عن  موافقة على العمل في المجلس الجديد الذي أعلن عنه الوزير امس الأول، وقال  إنه وافق على العودة لأنه تعرض لضغوط كبيرة من جمال الوالي ومزمل ابو  القاسم وبقية أعضاء المجلس حتى يواصل مع زملائه العمل الكبير والمميزة الذي  قام به المجلس السابق، وأضاف: كنت راغباً بشدة في الاعتذار لأنني أرى أنني  استطيع أن أخدم المريخ بشكل أفضل من خارج المجلس، وأجد متعة خاصة في خدمته  من أي موقع بعيداً عن المناصب، ولكن اصرار الزملاء الذين أكن لهم وداً  خاصاً جعلني اتراجع عن الخطوة واوافق عن العمل مع زملائي في المجلس، وتعهد  يس بأن يعمل بجد واجتهاد حتى يحقق مع زملائه كل متطلبات التكليف، وحتى ينعم  المريخ بالاستقرار الإداري التام في المرحلة المقبلة.

وأكد يس ان  القطاع الطبي بنادي المريخ أحدث طفرة كبرى ونوعية في هذا الملف، وحقق  نجاحات لافتة أهمها ان المريخ الآن يخضع لتدريبات قوية بمشاركة جميع  اللاعبين في معسكره الاعدادي بتركيا دون أن يفقد مجهودات اي لاعب بعامل  الإصابة.

واشار يس إلى أنه استطاع أن ينجز كل متطلبات التكليف في  القطاع الطبي، لأنه استعان بمجموعة ممتازة ونيرة من ابناء المريخ من  الاستشاريين والأخصائيين الذين قاموا بعمل كبير ومميز من اجل دفع ضريبة  العشق الأحمر على اكمل وجه.

ملف طبي لكل لاعب

قال علاء الدين  يس إن العمل الطبي في المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة سيمضي بانضباط أكبر وبدقة  متناهية، مبيناً أنهم اعدوا ملفاً طبياً متكاملاً بحالة أي لاعب والإصابات  التي كان يشكو منها وكل صغيرة وكبيرة عن اللاعبين، مما يسهل مهمة أي طبيب  يشرف على المريخ في الموسم الجديد، وأكد يس ان الملف الطبي الذي أعده لجميع  اللاعبين سيظل باقياً حتى لو ابتعد عن العمل الإداري بالمريخ، حتى يستفيد  من هذا العمل كل من يشرف على القطاع الطبي، ومضى يس: لا احد ينكر أن هذا  المجلس قام بعمل كبير ومنظم، ولم يحقق المريخ كل هذه النجاحات إلا وفق مبدأ  العمل الجماعي الذي جعل كل أعضاء المجلس يشاركون في ادارة ناديهم عبر  اجتماعات منتظمة وقرارات تخرج من داخل الاجتماعات، متمنياً أن ينعم المريخ  بالمزيد من الاستقرار الإداري والمالي والفني في المرحلة المقبلة، حتى  يتمكن من تحقيق أحلام وتطلعات جماهيره.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدرب الألماني يشرح خطة العمل
انتوان هاي: أعرف ان الفرق ضعيفة.. لكنها تجارب مفيدة لنا فنياً
مباراة اليوم أمام الكازخستاني محك حقيقي.. وسأشرك 11 لاعباً فقط
رتّبنا لكل شيء قبل الاعداد.. ولم نترك شاردة أو واردة للأقدار
تعاوننا جميعاً سيصنع فريقاً لا يقهر.. وسعيد للغاية باجتهاد بعض اللاعبين

أقام  الجهاز الفني للمريخ أمس، بقاعة الاجتماعات في فندق تايتنك بمدينة انطاليا  التركية حيث تقيم بعثة فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ معسكراً اعدادياً،  اجتماعاً شرح فيه أسباب منحه راحة طويلة وصلت ليوم ونصف اليوم من كل  التدريبات.. اضافة لبعض النقاط المهمة عن المرحلة القادمة وطريقة عمله في  التدريبات وطلب من اللاعبين الجلوس معه من حين لاخر للتشاور والتفاكر  وإبداء الرأي..

واعتبر انتوان هاي فترة معسكر انطاليا ناجحة للغاية  من وجهة نظره، وسيظهر نجاحها أكثر بعد أداء المباريات الثالث القادمة أمام  الأندية الكازاخستانية ابتداءً من اليوم، يوم غد السبت ويوم الاثنين  المقبل، ليكون الفريق ادى 6 مباريات ودية اعدادية ممرحلة ابتداءً من الفرق  الصغيرة وصولاً لأندية قوية بعيداً عن مباريات معسكر الدوحة الثلاث أيضاً.

قصدنا اللعب أمام أندية صغيرة

سرد  مستر انتوان هاي، المدير الفني للمريخ، الأسباب التي جعلتهم يستعينون في  بداية الاعداد بأندية صغيرة من تركيا كمباراتي كوندو أسبورت ولارا اسبورت  من الدرجة الثالثة بتركيا حيث قال: كان لا بد لنا من البداية مع اندية  صغيرة حتى يطبق اللاعبون طريقة اللعب الجديدة وكي تتاح لنا في الجهاز الفني  متابعة اللاعبين وقياس القصور الفني والتكتيكي وانا راضي عن جملة الاداء  في المباراتين الاولتين.

وواصل انتوان هاي: طبيعي جداً ان تبدأ  مبارياتك الاعدادية الودية مع اندية من شاكلة كوندو ولارا، لا بد ان يكون  التجريب في المباريات التحضيرية مع فرق صغيرة بدايةً، قبل التحوّل لأداء  مباريات كبيرة وقوية كما سنفعل اليوم أمام النادي الكازخستاني الذي يعتبر  من اندية القمة في بلاده.

ويرى انتوان هاي ان التجارب عادت بالنفع  للفريق في ل وجود مجموعة من اللاعبين الجدد واسلوب جديد وطريقة لعب مختلفة  عمّا كانت عليه خلاف أداء المباريات في ظل تدريبات قوية وجهد بدني عالي  مبذول… وقال: شاهدت كيف كان يتحرك اللاعبين على ارضية الملعب، سجلوا  اهدافاً غزيرة وهي نتاج طبيعي لسير الجمل التكتيكية الموضوعة والطريقة التي  ننوي استخدامها في المباريات التنافسية الموسم الجديد.

كل شيء مُرتّب ومعروف

مدرب  المريخ انتوان هاي يعتبر ان كل خطوة تمت كانت مدروسة دراسة كاملة قبل  بداية الاعداد حتى في السودان، وشرح عدد من النقاط التي يعتبرها تصب في  مصلحة الفريق وضرب مثالاً بمنع اصطحاب الهواتف النقالة في اماكن التجمّع  كصالة الطعام، قاعة المحاضرات أو حتى في التدريبات وقال: على سبيل المثال  وليس الحصر، نعلم ان استخدام الهواتف النقّالة يقلّل تركيز اللاعبين في  العمل السبب الذي دعانا لمنع استخدامها اماكن التجمّع وتركها في الغرف..

وواصل  المدرب الالماني حديثه: عندما يتواجد اللاعبين في صالة الطعام عليهم تبادل  الحديث مع بعضهم البعض سواء أكان الحديث عن كرة القدم والنادي وطريقة  اللعب وشكل الاداء أو في مواضيع أخرى.. فهو يعود بالفائدة العظيمة للفريق  أجمع، ويبني روح الفريق ويزيد من وحدتهم ويسهم في سرعة التجانس لحد كبير.

وقال  انتوان هاي: لم نترك شاردة أو واردة كل خطوة قمنا بها في المعسكر كانت  مدروسة بعناية ومرتب لها مسبقاً لا يوجد شيء اتى بالصدفة.. لديّ خبرة كبيرة  كلاعب كرة قدم سابق سخّرتها في مشروعي مع المريخ من أجل تحقيق نجاحات  كبيرة لن تأتي الا بمعاونة الجميع وأولهم اللاعبين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هداف المريخ في السبعينيات يشيد بقرار الوزير
الفاضل سانتو: الوالي رجل المرحلة ولعب دوراً كبيراً في إعادة الاستقرار للأحمر
بكري المدينة سيصبح أخطر مهاجم في هذه الحالة.. والإعداد المبكر ضربة معلم من المجلس

عمر الجندي

أشاد الفاضل سانتو، هداف المريخ في سبعينيات القرن الماضي، بقرار وزير الشباب والرياضة الأخير بتمديد فترة لجنة التسيير برئاسة السيد جمال الوالي مبيناً أنها حققت نجاحاً كبيراً في الفترة الماضية وأسهمت في إعادة الاستقرار للأحمر. وأشاد سانتو بصفة خاصة بالسيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي، وتحدث سانتو عن فريق الكرة وقال إن انخراط الفريق في معسكر بتركيا منذ وقت مبكر ضربة معلم من المجلس وأشاد سانتو ببكري المدينة وقال إنه سيصبح أخطر مهاجم في السودان في هذه الحالة، وتحدث سانتو في العديد من الأمور من خلال حديثه لـ(الصدى) من بورتسودان حيث كان ضمن المدعوين للمشاركة في مهرجان السياحة والتسوق بولاية البحر الأحمر.

شارك الفاضل سانتو هداف المريخ في حقبة السبعينيات والثمانينات في مهرجان السياحة والتسوق العاشر بولاية البحر الأحمر بعد أن قدمت له اللجنة العليا للمهرجان المشاركة فيه وقد وجد الفاضل سانتو استقبالاً كبيراً من جماهير المريخ بالثغر التي حرصت على التقاط الصور معه برغم ابتعاده منذ فترة طويلة عن الملاعب. استغلت (الصدى) تواجد الفاضل ببورتسودان واستفسرته عن رأيه في الشأن المريخي في الوقت الحالي حيث بدأ حديثه: أولاً شعار نحن في المريخ إخوة نعشق النجم ونهوى واختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى، لازلنا نتعامل به حتى الآن وفي المستقبل باذن الله إن أمد الله في الأعمار. وأبان الفاضل أنه كلما حضر للخرطوم يحرص على تفقد زملائه اللاعبين وعندما يتواجد بمدني يتواصل معهم هاتفياً مبيناً أنه لا ينسى أيضاً زملاءه بالخارج ويمنحهم الوقت الكافي بالاتصال معهم والاطمئنان عليهم مبيناً أن المريخ يجمع وهو بحق وحقيقة الوعاء الذي يسع الجميع. وتطرق الفاضل بالحديث عن الشأن الإداري بالمريخ وأشاد بقرار الوزير اليسع بالتمديد للجنة التسيير لستة أشهر أخرى بقيادة السيد جمال الوالي مبيناً أن عودة جمال أعادت الاستقرار من جديد للأحمر بعد أن قدم الرجل الكثير للمريخ في الفترة الماضية وفي وجوده سنكون أكثر راحة واطمئناناً على مستقبل المريخ. وذكر الفاضل أن المريخ حالياً أكثر الفرق استقراراً من كافة النواحي بعد أن نفّذ المجلس عملية الإحلال والإبدال برؤية فنية فاحصة واستعان بأفضل العناصر في الساحة من الأجانب والوطنيين مشيراً إلى أن المجلس كذلك وفّر معسكراً إعدادياً ناجحاً ومبكراً بمدينة أنطاليا التركية مفيداً بأن هذه العوامل ستجعل المريخ يقدم مستويات مميزة في الموسم المقبل أفريقياً ومحلياً. وأوضح الفاضل أن المريخ حالياً هو الفريق الوحيد الذي أنهى تسجيلاته مبكراً وبدأ إعداده قبل أن تنتهي فترة التسجيلات بالخرطوم ثم تحول معسكره إلى تركيا وبدأ أداء المباريات التجريبية متوقعاً أن يستفيد المريخ من هذه العوامل للانطلاق بقوة في الموسم الجديد وتقديم أفضل المستويات في مشاركاته المقبلة أفريقياً ومحلياً وعربياً.

إعداد مثالي

أكد الفاضل سانتو أن بداية المعسكر الإعدادي للفريق بأمدرمان أزال هاجس الخوف من الأجواء الباردة في تركيا ومدى تأثيرها على اللاعبين مبيناً أن التدرج في الإعداد من أمدرمان ثم أنطاليا ومن بعده الدوحة سيجعل اللاعبين ينفذّون البرنامج الإعدادي بطريقة مثالية مشيراً إلى أن المريخ سيخوض كذلك تجربة قوية أمام الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان عقب العودة من الدوحة مبيناً أن الأحمر وبعد انتهاء برنامجه الإعدادي سيكون في كامل جاهزيته للموسم الجديد. وعاد الفاضل للحديث مجدداً عن مجلس الوالي وقال إن التمديد لهذا المجلس كان القرار الصائب من الوزير لأن وجود الوالي يعني استمرار الاستقرار في المرحلة المقبلة لأن الرئيس سيكون حريصاً على توفير كل المعينات لفريق الكرة حتى يحقق النجاحات المرجوة والتي تنتظرها الجماهير الحمراء. مبيناً أن المجلس وضع الكرة في ملعب اللاعبين والجهاز الفني الأجنبي بقيادة الألماني انتوان هاي مبيناً أن نجوم الفريق يجب أن يستشعروا المسئولية وأن يلعبوا بروح الشعار وأن يخوضوا كل المباريات بقوة وجسارة حتى يحقق الفريق النجاحات المأمولة. وذكر سانتو أن قدامى اللاعبين ينتظرهم أيضاً دور كبير في تقديم الدعم المعنوي لنجوم الفريق ومجلس الإدارة مبيناً أنهم سيحرصون على تقديم النصح والإرشاد للمجلس كلما احتاج إليهم وسيدعمون فريق الكرة بحضور المباريات بشعار المريخ ومؤازرة اللاعبين ودعمهم معنوياً حتى يقدموا أفضل ماعندهم في التحديات الصعبة التي تنتظرهم في الموسم المقبل.

هجوم المريخ مرعب

dsc_0196أشاد الفاضل سانتو بهجوم المريخ وقال إنه يضم عناصر نوعية وصاحبة إمكانيات كبيرة بتواجد الرباعي بكري المدينة وعنكبة وكلتشي ومحمد عبد الرحمن وأبان إن بكري المدينة لاعب صاحب إمكانيات كبيرة ووضع بصمة كبيرة مع الأحمر في مشاركته الرائعة مع الفريق في دوري الأبطال في عام 2015 وأسهم بفعالية في وصوله للدور نصف النهائي من المسابقة، وذكر سانتو أن بكري يمكنه أن يصبح أخطر لو ركّز على مرمى الخصوم مبيناً أنه أسرع من يصل لمرمى الخصم ولكنه فقط يحتاج للتركيز حتى يصبح هدافاً لكل المسابقات الداخلية والخارجية، وتحدث سانتو عن عنكبة وقال يمتاز ببنيان جسماني مميز ولذلك حرص المدرب الألماني على إشراكه والاعتماد عليه في المباريات الأخيرة. وكشف سانتو أن عنكبة يمكنه أن يفيد المريخ كثيراً لكنه يحتاج للمزيد من جرعات الثقة من الجمهور والإعلام حتى يتمكن من تقديم الإضافة المطلوبة للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة خاصة اذا وجد الهتافات والتصفيق الحار من الجماهير الحمراء. وأشاد سانتو كذلك باللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن وقال إنه لاعب صاحب مهارات عالية مبيناً أن جكسا يتميز على بقية المهاجمين بثقته الكبيرة في نفسه وإمكانياته فقط يحتاج للمزيد من الانسجام مع زملائه في الفريق. وعن النيجيري كلتشي قال سانتو إنه لا يحتاج لتعريف مفيداً بأن النيجيري لديه حساسية عالية نحو الشباك ويمتاز بخاصية البرود الإنجليزي أمام المرمى فقط عليه التخلي عن الكسل أحياناً وعدم الانهزام في حالة الرقابة القوية المفروضة عليه من مدافعي الخصوم. وكشف سانتو أنهم في السابق كانوا يبحثون عن أنصاف الفرص لإحراز الأهداف مفيداً بأن الأمر اختلف حالياً لأن الفرق أصبحت تعتمد على الهجوم في المقام الأول ولذلك يجد المهاجمون العديد من السوانح أمام المرمى، وأبدى الفاضل سانتو عدم ممانعته في الحضور لتدريبات الفريق والمشاركة في تدريب المهاجمين على كيفية الاستفادة من الفرص المتاحة وكيفية تحويلها إلى أهداف إلى جانب تدريبهم على تسديد المخالفات من الضربات الثابتة بطريقة (الموزة) والتسديد الأرضي من خارج المنطقة لأنه السلاح الذي يخشاه ويهابه حراس المرمى. واختتم سانتو حديثه متمنياً التوفيق لمجلس الوالي بمواصلة المشوار بنجاح في إدارة النادي والتوفيق لفريق الكرة بتقديم أفضل المستويات في الموسم المقبل أفريقياً ومحلياً وعربياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
عمر الجندي
مجلس المريخ أمام أكبر تحدٍّ

     تفاؤل كبير يسود القبيله الحمراء بعد إعلان المجلس الجديد وإضافة 6 أعضاء  جدد نتمنى أن بكونوا إضافة حقيقيه ويساهموا بإيجابيه مع زملائهم فى   التكليف الصعب فى المرحلة القادمة.
    وأتعشم من أعضاء المجلس الحالى  الذين تمت إعادة الثقة فيهم أن يبادروا بفتح صفحة جديدة ويشاركوا فى  الاجتماعات فى مقدمتهم عبدالصمد محمد عثمان وعمر المقداد حجوج وأحمد يوسف  ابوزيد ومحمد الريح سنهورى .
    وأن يكون أول البنود والشغل الشاغل لأعضاء مجلس الإداره هو الاستمرار فى تفعيل مجلس الشرف المريخى .
     وحقيقة بعد فشل المشاريع السابقه وآخرها الرصيد لم يتبق لنا سوى مجلس  الشرف الذى بدأ كبيراً وسيستمر كبيراً بإذن الله وبمعاونة وحماس وتحركات  أعضاء المجلس .
    لا نريد الاتكاليه ..نصحو ونجد أن من يعملون 5 أعضاء فقط والبقية متفرجون يحضرون الاجتماعات وبعد ذلك لا حس ولا خبر .
     لا نريد كلاماً كثيراً وفلاشات وصوراً بالحجم العائلى بالبدلة والكرفتة  وأحياناً بالعمامة الضخمة ..بل العمل الجاد الذى يدفع الزعيم للأمام .
    المريخ أمانه فى أعناقكم .
    قفوا مع جمال الوالى فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة .
    ولا تدعوه بمثابة الصراف الآلى باستمرار حتى لا يأتى اليوم الذى لا يطيق فيه اسم المريخ .
    ساعدوه وساندوه بالجهد والفكر…وبالمال .
    أدرك بأن العديد من أعضاء المجلس الحالى لديهم مقدرات ماليه ضخمة .
    عليهم أن يجودوا بالمال لرفد الخزينة ويتركوا التقشف والنظر إلى الوالى دائماً وأبداً وفى كل الأحوال .
    من يملك المال ولا يجود به فى وقت الحاجة ..عليه أن يراجع مريخييته .
    بلا شك أن القادم أصعب .
    واللغه السائده حالياً والأقوى هو لغة توفر المال .
    وكلما تقدم الزعيم فى المنافسه كلما ازدادت الحاجة للمال لمواجهة التحديات ومن ثم حصد الدولارات فى نهاية المطاف بإذن الله .

صدىً عالمى

    بكل سهولة وصل ريال مدريد إلى المباراة النهائيه بعد تخطيه فريق كلوب أمريكا المكسيكى .
    وخذلنا فريق صنداى الجنوب إفريقى بمستواه الباهت الهزيل واستقبال شباكه لأكبر عددية من الأهداف .
    وشهدنا تطوراً كبيراً لدى الفرق اليابانيه وكاشيما انتلرز يصل للمباراة النهائيه على حساب اتليتكو ناشيونال الكولومبى .
    فهل هو دليل على تفوق  أندية آسيا على أمريكا الجنوبيه والمكسيك وإفريقيا ..والاقتراب من الأندية الأوروبية .
    وهذا لم يأت من فراغ ..بل وفق تخطيط طويل المدى ونجحوا فى كسب الرهان .
    ترى هل نستفيد من الدرس اليابانى ؟
    ام نستمر فى سياستنا بوضع أيادينا على آذاننا .

آخر الأصداء

    اليوم مباراة اختبار القدرات الحقيقية للزعيم وهو يواجه فريق أوكزويبس الكا زخستانى  (الدرجة الأولى ).
    تنوقع معركة شرسه يستفيد منها الفريقان .
    كشف السلبيات ودعم الايجابيات هو شعار الالمانى انتونى هاى فى لقاء اليوم .
    والاهم الاقتراب من الوصول للتشكيلة الأساسية وهو اكبر المطالب وخلاصة الاستفادة من معسكر انطاليا .
    لن نلتفت للنتيجه بقدر الاستفاده العامه من كل النواحى .
    السادة المرتشون ب 80 % هل ما زلتم تقيمون فى وادى الصمت ؟
    ختامًا يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
فكرة تأسيس الهلال (زعلة)

     في 1908 كان ميلاد واحد من أعرق الأندية السودانية حاملاً اسم الحى العريق  المسالمة محققاً الهدف والفكرة الأساسية من تكوين نادِ.
    ظل الفريق يمثل حى المسالمة الأمدرماني في مكوناته ولكنه يحمل كل قيم أهل السودان لقرابة التسعة عشر عاماً.
    في العام 1927 كانت الفكرة أن يخرج النادي إلى فضاء أرحب ومكان أكبر ليشمل كل أبناء السودان و يصبح الفريق لكل السودانيين.
    وجد المقترح تأييد عند الكثيرين من أبناء المسالمة ورفضاً من القلة وأبرزهم فتح الله بشارة.
    اجتمع أبناء المسالمة واتفقوا على الخروج من عباءة الحى واختيار إسم جديد للفريق وقد كان حيث اشارت سيدة فرح واقترحت اسم المريخ.
    وجد الإسم القبول عند الجميع وكانت صرخة ميلاد فريق وطن يضم كل أبناء السودان وألوانهم وأطيافهم ودياناتهم.
     لم تكن فكرة المريخ الوطن إلا دليلاً على أن تأسيس المريخ ليكون الوطن  ويكون الوعاء الجامع لكل أهل السودان من أقاصي الشمال إلى أدغال الجنوب ومن  الشرق إلى الغرب.
    حتى عندما اختلف أبناء المريخ في من هم الذين يحق  لهم تمثيل الفريق لم يجد فتح الله إلا التمسك بأن يكون الفريق خاصاً  بأبناء الحي فقط.
    تماسك أبناء المسالمة وكانوا النواة الأولى للفريق السوداني الوحيد الذي استطاع أن يحقق للسودان بطولة قارية وبطولات إقليمية.
     استطاع الرعيل الأول من أبناء المسالمة أن يجمعوا شمل كل الأطياف والمناطق  السودانية لينطلق المارد الإفريقي ويبتعد من لم يرغب في انفتاح الفريق.
     كانت فكرة المريخ أن يسع الجميع وحق لكل أبناء الوطن لتنجح الفكرة التى  تحول فيها الفريق من نطاق فريق الحى إلى نطاق أكبر و أوسع وأشمل.
    لم  يتقبل فتح الله الفكرة الكبيرة التى تسع كل أهل السودان فذهب مغاضباً أهله  وسافر لجنوب السودان وقضى هناك ثلاث سنوات عاد بعدها ليجد المريخ قد أصبح  ملكاً لكل أهل السودان وانضم له أفذاذ من أحياء مجاورة.
    و(بزعلته) هذه من أبناء الحى ومن الفريق الذي أصبح سودان المريخ وجد نفسه بعيداً فسعى ضمن مجموعة في تأسيس فريق جديد.
    كان لفتح الله ما أراد فتأسس على يديه ومجموعة من رفاقه فريق جديد اختاروا له اسم الهلال.
     وُلد الهلال من رحم (زعلة) فتح الله ومناداته بحصر الفريق في الحى والفكرة  لم تكن إلا بداعي أن هناك من غضب و لم يتقبل إنفتاح الفريق.
    الغضب  الذي اعترى المنشقين وعدم تقبلهم للفكرة التى تسع كل أبناء الوطن كان هو  الدافع الحقيقي لتأسيس نادِ جديد وقد يكون هذا السبب هو الوحيد من شأنه في  كل العالم لان يتأسس به فريق كرة.
    هذا هو سودان المريخ وفكرته  الأساسية أن يسع الجميع ولكل أهل السودان فلم تكن مجرد (زعلة) أحدهم أو  خروجه مغاضباً أهله ثم يعود (بفكرة الزعل).
    منذ العام 1927 كان  المريخ يحمل هم الوطن والمواطنين وفي العام 1934 عندما انهار الهلال وأصابه  الضعف والعجز التام لم يجد إلا أبناء المريخ فكان الدعم السريع بقيادة  طلعت فريد ومجموعة من المريخ.
    كان العون الذي قدمه أبناء المريخ  بقيادة طلعت فريد له الأثر الكبير في عودة الحياة للهلال لينهض على قدميه  ويصبح له وزن بين الأندية.
    سؤال برئ : ماهو الفرق بين فكرة تأسيس المريخ في 1927 وبين فكرة فتح الله بشارة مع الهلال في 1930؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر
أفراح المريخاب وأحزانهم

     كفارة البيك يزول، المرض مابكتلو زول حرم الحبيب جمال الدين محمد عبد الله  الوالي رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن طريق التعيين بأمر قائد الأمة  المشير عمر البشير حفظه الله الذي قال في ذلك إنني فحصت دم جميع المريخاب  فوجدته أحمراً لكن دم جمال الوالي وجدته أحمر وأصفر لذلك اخترته رئيساً  للمريخ وبعد ذلك الإجماع السكوتي وبالتزكية وترجمة رئيس طوالي من نظري إلى  عملي.
    الحمد لله على سلامة حرم رئيسنا وهي تنعم هذه الأيام بالصحة  والعافية والأبناء معها في إجازة وشكراً لكل من قرأ كتاب الله يومياً وهداه  لشفائها الذين أعرفهم بالاسم والذين لا أعرفهم مع الدعاء بعد كل صلاة  ليتفرغ الحبيب جمال الوالي لما يهم مريخ السودان، وسلامات لعنبر القبيلة  البرجوب الذي شاركه أفراح الشفاء الآلاف من الناس ومازالت الزيادة متواصلة.

أحزان المريخ

*لو  ألقينا نظرة لمجتمع المريخ ورموزه الفاعلة المؤثرة ورجعنا للوراء نجد أن  المئات من المخلصين انتقلوا إلى رحمة الله لكن الحمد لله أحياناً (معصلجة)  وحيناً (سالكة) والمثل قال (القبور مليانة بأناس حسبوا أن الدنيا لن تسير  بدونهم) وبلغة أهلي (سووا) ليها (القشق) لكنها سايرة وإن كانت عرجاء مما  جميعه، العزاء في قطب المريخ حسن نخيلة حبيب الأقطاب في الزمن الجميل  والعزاء لمحمد دفع السيد في وفاة حرمه وبالأمس نفتقد شاباً مثقفاً مما  جميعه، شاباً وجيهاً على النقيض، طالب وفي نفس الوقت مدرس، تربال يفهم في  كل محاصيل الزراعة ويجيد قراعة الموية وفي نفس الوكت موظف كبير وخريج  واستاذ ومحامي وصحفي وقاضي وابو الفهم في علم الكمبيوتر والاتصالات خطيب ما  بعده ويجيد الإنجليزية وكأنه وُلد بها ويتكلم العربية وكأنه وضع كلماتها  ويفهم لغة السلوكة والطورية والكونشبر والرحل والتنقير ويجيد القبض على  الكروري والقمري ويعود البحر تمساح والنضمة ألا وهو عبد المنعم علي محمد  سليمان عليه رحمة الله.

رحم الله ابن أختي عبد المنعم

وفي ذلك أقول: أمام جسامة الخطب تسقط الكلمات وأمام قدر الحزن يتجمد الدمع وأمام قضاء الله يكون الرضا والامتثال لما قدّر.

رحم  الله ابن اختي عبد المنعم علي محمد سليمان، القاضي والمستشار والمحامي  والصحفي والمنضمة كما يسميه أهله وأخواته، الدوام لله مافي شك وبتضوق الموت  كل نفس وأصلو لو في الموت خيار الرسول ما دخل الرمس وقالوا بقصد أخير  الناس وفي الأخير يبقى المحصص الرجال أعمال صالحات ماها عربات فاخرة ولبس  الرجال من الكون تزول وتبقى أعمالن تحدث، شفنا في عبد المنعم الزعيم  المقادير ما بتحبس وفقدو فقد الناس اجمعين وكسرك المابجبرو ترمس، كنا  داخرنك للتقيل وكنت سيفنا البتار يقص من وراك للناس مين يقود ويدفعن وليهن  يحمس ومن مشاكلا في المناصر كنا دايرنك تخلص، كنت حاضرنا وكنت أمس وكنت نور  ماك ناراً تعس، كنت في أيام ظلامنا الشمس وكنت ضلنا من الشمس، في الصعاب  ساعة نتغمس والأمور في الراس تتلبس، بي نجيك نشكي ونحدث كنت من راي ما  بتفلس، كنت راسنا شعار عزنا وكنت صديق وللناس مخلص، كنت إنسان نضمك سلس  وكنت مضحك ومونس، ومجلسك ما أحلى مجلس وللأهل والأحباب كنت ريس، يا  المناصير حظك نحس كل العديل البمرقلو حس، كل العديل النمرقلو حس في القبر  حالا يندس، اما القناويت البالالام تحس كين غشاك الخبر النحس، قاريقك  اللخدر داك يبس ودمعك الجاري أبى يتحبس، موت عبد المنعم بلحيل يجرس الكان  للواجب يقدس، إن شاء الله في الفردوس النزول ومن بنات الحور تعرس.

عزاء المرحوم بالصالحة أمدرمان اليوم

أقيم  العزاء على فقيد القبيلة عبد المنعم علي محمد سليمان المغفور له باذن الله  في منزل أخيه فتح الرحمن علي محمد سليمان بالمكابراب القرية 4 والعزاء  الذي شرفه الكثير من الناس الا أن جيرانه في منطقة صالحة بأمدرمان طلبوا أن  يكون لهم يوم لمكانة الفقيد عندهم لذلك سنكون أهله جميعاً لحضور العزاء  للجيران ولمن حرمته ظروفه في المشاركة بالمكابرات اليوم بأمدرمان، صالحة  زلط آخر محطة الكبري شمال سور الجامعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
(شيكو) مرتد

الهلال أمس لاعب مع فريق اسمه شيكو

أوع يكون مرتد

أو شيكو رشوة

أم هي مباراة شيكو ضد كيشو

حليل الهلال من الريشة للكيشة

مسكينة المحبة ذاتو

فريق اسمو شيكو ده يطرشنا

ولافاني قال ما مهم النتيجة تكون لينا ولا علينا

شيكو خايف أقصد شكلو خايف

الليلة لافاني وبخوفة حياني

غايتو السنة دي الله يستر على الهلال

الكاردينال بعد عدمو اللاعب قبل على الصحفيين

أنا خايف بكرة يقصد الجماهير

الكاردينال ده زي الزول القال شاف هلال رمضان

لما أدوه جايزة قال ليهم داك هلال تاني

فعلا الهلال تاني

تاني فريق في البلد ما بننكر

وتاني الأبطال زمان ما بننكر

المريخ احتفل بذكرى الكأس الإفريقي

الهلال مفروض يحتفل برضو

احتفال جحا بعد ما جلابيتو وقعت من السطوح

هسي لو كان فيها ما كان مات

طبعا شيكو مرتد ده فريق زي فرق الفرقان

عراضاتو قنا

قنا يا أنا

الميدان حدو الترعة

الكورة قالوا شراب يا أحباب

ده كلو من مينشيت الأندية المصرية تتجنب ملاقاة الهلال

فرت منو ليه

المقاولون قالوا قال آخر مرة أديناهم سبعة

مصر المقاصة قالوا قالت ليهم عندنا مغص

الله يشفي

عصام الحضري زارهم مع أيمن سعيد وقالوا ليهم عندنا فريق اسمه المريخ  ايه رأيكم نلعب ضدكم

وافقوا  لما لقوا المباراة في حارة الحدادين انسحبوا

الحدادين قريبة للدمازين

عليكم الله هسي لو نبقي لحين السداد بنلعب مع فريق اسمه شيكو

شكيكتم على الله

ده اسم في روايات (رشوة عاشور) مافي

قالوا  الفريق ده من الباعة الجائلين بتوع العتبة

كل شاة معلقة من عتبتا غايتو

كده ممكن يدعوا أنهم لعبوا في البطولة العتبية

معسكر مقفل تقفيل غريب

يا جماعة حلب فيها مراسلين

أوع يكون شيكو ده على بياض

شفت لي واحد من ناس شيكو مكرس ديل

قلت ده انا شايكو وين

شايفو فييين

اتذكرت أنه ده كمسنجي في رمسيس

حسين حسين ..السيدة ..السيدة… السلام ..السلام

رمسيس والدنيا خميس

أها وكاريكا عامل شنو مع المنسقة هناك

أوع يكون في البرد ده بجري بسيوتر

كده بيأكد ليها أنه طعن في السن

وده موضوع ما برضي التجاني أب سن

شيكو ده قالوا فريق الممثلين

أصغر واحد فيه فارق  الرشاوي

اقصد فاروق الفيشاوي

حسن حسني قالوا هو الحارس

فطومة قالت ومالو مش نديد بشة

إنشاء الله شيكو معتمد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
وديات قسم الهواة بتركيا

     ليس من المنطق إطلاقاً أن نطالب بأن يخوض المريخ مباريات ودية قوية  بمعسكره المقام بتركيا هذه الأيام رغم الحديث عن تنظيمه من قبل إحدى  الشركات المتخصصة في إقامة المعسكرات التي كنا نتعشّم في أن تخضع المريخ  لإعداد قوى بتنظيم مباريات ذات فائدة وليست تلك المهرجانية الحالية.
     نعم، ليس من المنطق أن نطالب بذلك لسبب بسيط جداً وهو أن الدوري التركي  متواصل هذه الأيام ومتّسق مع خارطة الموسم الأوروبية ولا يعقل أن يغامر أي  فريق كبير بالتباري الودي مع فريق في طور الإعداد تجنباً للإجهاد البدني  والإصابات.
    وهذا يعني أن التخطيط لمعسكر تركيا لم يكن دقيقاً ولم  يقترن بالخوض في تفاصيل المباريات المهمة مع الجهة المنظمة للمعسكر بدليل  فوز المريخ في مجموع مباراتيه الوديتين بنتيجة (17-0) !!
    هل تلك الحصيلة تؤكّد على جودة أداء دفاع الأحمر؟ وهل نظافة الشباك خلال 180 دقيقة دليل واضح على قوة خط الدفاع؟
     بالتأكيد لا، لأن الأحمر لم يواجه فرق الدرجة الثالثة كما ورد بوسائل  الإعلام ولم يصححها الموقع الرسمي للنادي الذي مازال يحتفظ بالأخبار  (البائتة) عن التسجيلات ولا يوجد أي تحديث للتأكّد من صحة ما يرد عن معسكر  المريخ من التباري الودي.
    التدرّج في الإعداد أمر جيّد ومرحلة  المباريات الودية مقبول إذا ما اقترن بأداء تجارب نوعية وليست (فطيرة) ولا  تمنح الجهاز الفني أية رؤى واضحة للوقوف على مستويات لاعبيه ورصد سلبياتهم  لتصحيحها قبل الدخول في المعترك الرسمي.
    ولكن بمثل هذه المباريات لن  يجني المريخ شيئاً وسينكشف حاله في أول اختبار حقيقي وقوي ومن الممكن جداً  أن يجد الأحمر مفاجأة عربية في انتظاره سواء من فريق الاتصالات الجيبوتي  أو زينة الموريتاني إذا تواصلت هذه الوديات الهشّة والضعيفة.
    لأنك  إن أردت أن تهزم فرق بحجم الرجاء والوداد والنصر السعودي ومازيمبي عليك أن  تتبارى مع فرق ذات وزن وثقل حتى وإن خسرت بعددية وافرة من الأهداف لأنها  ستبصّر بالسلبيات وتمنح الجهاز الفني الفرصة الكافية لمعالجتها.
    فالهزائم الودية أفضل بكثير من اكتساح فرق الروابط والهواة !!
     في المباراة الأولى التي كسبها الأحمر بخماسية نظيفة واجه الفريق نادياً  من قسم (دوري الهواة) ولا يلعب ضمن أندية (الدرجة الثالثة) وقلنا إنها  تدرّج وبداية (فك الريق) للاعبين.
    لكن إن تأتي المباراة الثانية  والتي فاز فيها الفريق بدرزن من الأهداف على نفس المنوال فهنا يجب على  الجهازين الفني والإداري أن يراجعا خارطة المباريات الودية بمعسكر تركيا  حتى لا ينخدعا بأداء مهول أمام فرق أشبه بفرق الحواري.
    نعم، ففريق  لارا سبورت أبو درزن ينشط أيضاَ ضمن (قسم الهواة) وهى درجة تلي الدرجة  الدرجات التالية من بطولات تركيا (الممتازة –  القسم الثاني – القسم  الثالث) يعني بالسوداني (فريق روابط ساي)!
    لماذا يقبل المريخ  بالتباري ودياً مع فرق من قسم (الهواة) لا تقدّم بل تؤخّر وتصيب الجهاز  الفني بغفوة النوم على أحلام الفريق الذي لا يقهر.
    حتى الفريق  الكازاخستاني (اوكزيتبيس) والذي سيواجه المريخ ودياً اليوم يتم الترويج له  على  أنه يشارك باستمرار في (الدوري الأوروبي) وهى معلومة (خاطئة) لأن  الفريق المذكور لم يسبق له أن ظهر أوروبياً في أية مناسبة.
    هذا من  جانب (معلومة) أما من زاوية الفائدة الفنية فهى تجربة حقيقية كون الفريق  الكازاخي ينشط ضمن الدرجة الممتازة وحل (خامساً) في آخر منافسة دورية  ببلاده.
    حسنوا التجارب الودية واسعوا لمقابلة فرق ذات وزن وثقل بدلاً من إهدار الوقت في اللعب مع أندية الروابط.
    حاجة أخيرة كده :: كأس العالم للأندية بطولة ميّتة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﺗﺴﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻟﺒﺜﻪ

ﺷﻜﻠﺖ  ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺗﻴﺎﺭﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺯﺧﺴﺘﺎﻧﻲ  ﻭﺳﺠﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺳﺘﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻻﺣﻖ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﻣﻦ  ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫﺓ ﻣﻴﺮﻓﺖ ﺑﺮﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻮﺭﻳﻦ ﻗﺪ ﺳﺎﻓﺮﻭﺍ ﻟﺘﻐﻄﻴﺔ  ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻓﻴﻠﻢ ﻭﺛﺎﺋﻘﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻭﻳﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻠﻢ  ﻟﻠﺘﺮﻭﻳﺞ ﻟﻔﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻑ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*سير الإعداد*

ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺽ  ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺗﻨﻤﻴﺔ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺩية.. ﻭ  ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ.. ﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﻃﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻭ ﺧﻄﻄﻪ.. ﻭ ﻳﺮﺍﻋﻰ ﺗﺨﻔﻴﻒ ﺣﻤﻞ  ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻧﺴﺒﻴﺎً.. ﻣﻊ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮﻳﺔ ﻭ  ﺗﻄﺒﻴﻘﻬﺎ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎً.

فالفريق تنتظره مواجهات قد تتراوح بين (٤٠ - ٦٠)  مباراة خلال الموسم المقبل بإذن الله في مختلف المناسبات.. لذلك تجده أحوج  ما يكون لذلك المعين الهام في الكرة الحديثة.

كما أن برنامج  المسابقات قد لا يسمح بقيام فترة إعداد أو تجميع ثانية.. لهذا يبقي  الإهتمام بمنتوج هذه الفترة الرئيسية هو الأهم للجهاز الفني أو الإداري.

و  الشئ المميز لمريخ هذا العام هو بدايته فترة الإعداد (المهمة) بصفوف  مكتملة.. علي نقيض ما حدث للفريق في العام المسبق.. مما يعني أن الفائدة  هنا ستكون أكبر بإذن الله إذ أن إكتمال الصفوف خطوة كبيرة في سبيل الإنسجام  الفني و الإجتماعي الذي يجمع اللاعبين كفريق واحد.

كما أنه يضمن  لنا تواجد الجميع (عدا علاء الدين) في فورمة متقاربة.. و يتيح للجهاز الفني  إختيار أفضل تشكيلة ممكنة نهاية الفترة من خلال إختبار كامل التوليفة التي  تتوافر لديه.

و حسب التصريحات الواردة من أنطاليا فإن الجهاز الفني  سعيد للغاية بسير التحضيرات النموذجية للإعداد.. و قد أعلن عن رضاءه التام  لمردود اللاعبين اللياقي و التكتيكي خلال اللقاءات الودية التي خاضها  الفريق بمعزل عن النتيجة التي حققها الفريق.

إرتفاع معدلات الإنسجام  مهمة للغاية قبل خوض الفريق مواجهته القادمة مع أحد الفرق (الكازخستانية)  التي لعبت في (اليوربا ليغ) سابقا.. لتكون هذه الفرصة إختبارا حقيقيا لمدي  إنصهار بوتقة الفريق و مدي نجاعة التكتيكات التي قدمها المدرب هاي.

ليمضي  الفريق قدما في مرحلة إعداده الثالثة في دوحة الحب.. حيث ينتظر أن يباري  عدة فرق قبل ختام جولته التحضيرية المميزة لهذا الموسم المميز بإذن الله.

*نبضات أخيرة*

رشح  أهل التحالف بعض ممثليهم ليكونوا رفقة الوالي في مجلسه.. و عندما تخطاهم  الإختيار كتب كاتبهم بأنهم لا يتشرفون بالعمل مع الوالي!!

من لا يتشرف بالعمل مع أحد لا يقدم مرشحيه من الأساس.

مجلس الإنجاز و الإعجاز لمن يعمل فقط.. و ليس لهواة التنظير الفطير.

قال لا يتشرف قال.. هو أنتو تطولو.

ينتقدون الرجل و يصموه بالفشل و مع ذلك لديهم الرغبة بالعمل تحت إمرته.. منتهي التناقض!!

تجربة جديدة خاضها الزعيم بالأمس ستشكل بحول الله فائدة للجهاز الفني.

الفوز بثلاثية ليس هو الخبر.. لكن مواصلة ميدو رحلة عذابه للصفراب تبقي هي الخبر الأبرز.

ميدو المعطوب أحرز هدفا علي طريقة الغربال.. إستخدم خلاله (عكاكيزه) التي يتوكأ عليها.

ميدو المصاب سبب العذاب و فاضح (الكضاب).

بنهاية الموسم سنضيف تقرير ميدو المضروب لجملة الوريقات الزرقاء الوهمية علي شاكله عقد ألوك الهاوي الذي زعموا بأنهم إمتلكوه.

*نبضة أخيرة*

بالتوفيق لمريخ التميز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوحة القطرية تستقبل بعثة الزعيم القادمة من إنطالية التركية عصر الأربعاء القادم في معسكر قصير 
 خاص : المكتب الإعلامي لرابطة المريخ بقطر
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
  رابطه المريخ بالدوحه تكمل ترتيباتها لاستقبال المريخ عصر الاربعاء ..  القنصل ورئيس الجالية يشرفون اللقاء التفاكري .. والنجم النصري في مقدمة  الحضور .. المريخ يواجه المرخيه والأهلي ومباراة ثالثه سيعلن عنها في حينها  .. على قاقرين يشيد بدور الرابطه .. ومولانا أزهري يثمن جودها والقنصل  يسخر إمكانيات السفاره لخدمة المريخ.
 بتشريف وحضور الاستاذ مجاهد  عبدالرحمن قنصل السودان والدكتور عمر الاصم رئيس الجالية السودانية  والدكتور على قاقرين ومولانا ازهري وداعه الله والخبير حسين إمام علي  والفنان المريخي محمد النصري  وطارق عثمان عضو مجلس اداره المريخ السابق  وابوعبيده الامين ممثل رابطه الهلال وعدد كبير من الرياضيين أقامت رابطه  المريخ السوداني لقاءا تفاكيرا بفندق هوليدي فيلا حول الترتيبات الخاصة  بمعسكر الفريق الأول بالدوحه..
 مولانا عبد الحميد ابوقصيصه : أكملنا كافة الترتيبات لاستقبال الزعيم
  تحدث في البداية مولانا عبد الحميد ابوقصيصه رئيس الرابطة وأشاد بالحضور  ورحب بالضيوف وأمن على اكتمال كافه الترتيبات للمعسكر الاعدادي  ..
 المنقوري : أكملوا كافه الترتيبات بخصوص المخاطبات مع اتحاد الكرة القطري والأندية
  الأستاذ عمر المنقوري الامين العام قال إنهم في الامانه العامه أكملوا  كافه الترتيبات بخصوص المخاطبات مع اتحاد الكرة القطري والأندية وأنهم  أكملوا ترتيبات الحجز للبعثة بفندق هوليدي فيلا وقال إن البعثه ستصل الدوحه  في الخامسه من عصر الأربعاء القادم وحول المباريات والترتيبات الفنيه تحدث  الاستاذ عبدالعزيز الامين الرياضي والذي أكد أن الفريق رسميآ سيؤدي  مبارتين أمام المرخيه يوم 26 وأمام الأهلي يوم 29 وأنه تم حجز إستاد الدوحه  لتمارين الفريق الصباحية والمسائية وتم الترتيب لعدد من التدريبات بملاعب  أسباير وقال ربما تكون هناك مباراه ثالثه للفريق أمام السيلية أو العربي أو  ربما فريق شنغهاي الصيني بعد أن اعتزر فريق بايرن ميونيخ الألماني لضيق  الوقت.
 مولانا مجذوب تكلفه المعسكر ستكون مناصفة بين رابطه المريخ بقطر
  الامين المالي مولانا مجذوب مجذوب محمد أوضح أنه تكلفه المعسكر ستكون  مناصفة بين رابطه المريخ بقطر ومجلس الإدارة وقال إن المعسكر يكلف حوالي  120 الف ريال وأنهم نسبه للتأخير الذي حدث في  أقامه المعسكر لتكفلت  الرابطه بالمعسكر بالكامل كما هو الحال في المعسكرات السابقه..
  مولانا مجذوب تحدث أيضا عن بشريات وتفعيل لتؤمه مع نادي المرخيه الذي ابدا  مجلسه إدارته تعاون كبير وستكون هناك فوائد كثيرة وكبيره سيتم الاستفادة  منها من خلال التؤمه و التعاون مع نادي المرخيه وبدوره ثمن الكابتن محمد  على دينلسون مدرب فريق المرخيه وأكد أن نجاحات كبيرة ستكون من خلال التعاون  المقبل بين الناديين الكبيرين..وقال إن معسكر هذا العام سيكون معسكر  نموذجي ومفيد للفريق..
 أمين الاعلام نشرات دورية لتغطية المعسكر :
  الامين الإعلامي للرابطة الاستاذ امجد مصطفى طمئن كافه الرياضيين بتغطية  اعلاميه مميزه وقال إن هناك نشرات اعلاميه على مدار الساعه من خلال الموقع  الرسمي للرابطة وسيتم إرسال نشرات إخبارية ومقاطع فيديو لوسائل الإعلام   وقال إن المباريات سيتم تسجيلها حتى يستفيد منها الجهاز الفني وتبث  تلفزيونيا..
 الدكتور على قاقرين معجب جدا برابطة المريخ بالدوحة:
  الدكتور على قاقرين بدوره دعا كل الروابط الخارجية بالعمل مثل ماتقوم به  رابطه المريخ وقال إنه معجب جدا برابطه المريخ بالدوحه ووجدت الرابطه  الإشادة والتقدير والاحترام من المتحدثين مولانا ازهري وداعه الله والدكتور  الاصم والفنان محمد النصري والقنصل مجاهد عبد الرحمن الذي قال إن كافه  إمكانية السفاره تحت امر المريخ .
 مولانا أزهري وداعة الله : سعيد بدور الرابطة في نبذ العنف والتعصب الرياضي
  تحدث مولانا أزهري وداعة الله في اللقاء و ثمن جهود الرابطة فيما تقوم به  من أعمال كبيرة و قال انه اصبح يشفق على الرابطة بارتفاع سقف العشم من  جمهور المريخ و واضح ان الجميع يسكت عندما تاتي سيرة رابطة المريخ بدولة  قطر وقال ايضا ان الرابطة يمكن ان تقود المريخ باحترافية عالية و ثمن دور  الرابطة في الترابط و نبذ العنف والتعصب الرياضي بمشاركتها أهل الرياضة  جميعهم.
 الفنان محمد النصري : يثني على دورالرابطة
 الفنان  الكبير محمد النصري أحد ضيوف شرف هذا اللقاء حي جميع الحضور وأكد على  سعادتة بالتواجد بالدوحة و تمنى استقرار الجهاز الفني من أجل الحصول على  لقب قاري.
 الكابتن محمد علي دينلسون : حبيت المريخ من خلال رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر 
  الكابتن محمد علي دينسلون حي الحضور و قال انه حب المريخ من خلال الاعمال  التيتقوم بها رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر و انه يتعامل مع المريخ بحب الرياضة  واصالة الرياضيين و انهم كسفراء للرياضية بالدوحة يحاولون تطوير العلاقات  الرياضية بين السودان وقطر بجلب لاعبين من السودان من أجل الاحتراف  بالاندية القطري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يوزع الحقائب اليوم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يوزع مجلس المريخ نهار اليوم الحقب الادارية خلال اجتماعه بالمكتب التنفيذي و يتوقع ان يحتفظ الهدية بالاستثمار على ان يحتفظ الوالي بالقطاع الرياضي فيما يحتفظ زروق بقطاع المناشط فضلا عن احتفاظ حاتم عبد الغفار بالاشراف على القطاع الرياضي و احمد عباس مسئولا عن اللاعبين الاجانب و سيكون السيد على الفادني نائبا لامين المال و متوكل في منصب نائب الامين العام للمريخ و حجوج مسئولا عن الدار و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان حمد السيد مضوي سيكون بديلا لهاشم الزبير في القطاع الجاهيري فيما يحتفظ الزبير بمنصب آخر وهو رئيسا للقطاع الثقافي و يوكل مسئول العلاقات الاجتماعية لضقل و هناك السيد اسامة عبد الجليل الذي حصل الوالي علىى موافقة الوزبير بتعيينه عضوا بالمجلس سيعلن عنه في اجتماع اليوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم 
 التيجاني محمد احمد
 â€‹درس مجاني لحكام صلاح

  في مباراة إعدادية للمدعوم قبل يومين في مصر (لمس) اطهر الطاهر الكرة بيده  فما كان من الحكم إلا أن أعلن عن ركلة جزاء لصالح فريق "شيكو".
  ببساطة طبّق الحكم القانون وأنصف الفريق المصري ولم يهتم ولم يعبأ باى شئ  آخر تعامل بأخلاق ونزاهة وعدالة واتقى الله وأعطى كل ذي حق حقه ولم يظلم  احد.
 مافعله الحكم في مصر يعجز هنا عندنا في السودان أن يطبقه حكام  صلاح احمد صالح ونضرب مثل في الموسم المنصرم عندما كان يخوض المدعوم احدى  مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز تصدى لاعب وسط نادي الصفر الدولي صهيب الثعلب  لكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء بيده فتغاضى الحكم عن إحتساب ركلة جزاء مستحقة.
  لنأخذ مثالاً آخر سيف الدين مساوي موقوف اربعة مباريات أفريقية بداعى  احتجاجه السافر في وجه حكم افريقي ولحق به الآن عمار الدمازين وهو موقوف  أيضاً بسبب البطاقات.
 هذا ما يحدث من الحكام خارج السودان والذين هم  بعيدين عن المنظومة التى يديرها صلاح احمد صالح بينما نجد حكام صلاح  يتغاضون ويعجزون عن تطبيق القانون ولا احد يعلم لماذا. 
 على مجلس  المريخ المكلف قبل إنطلاقة الموسم أن يحسم أمر هؤلاء الحكام لأنهم هم سبب  كل البلاء و البلاوي في الكرة السودانية رفقة الديناصورات داخل الاتحاد  الأزرق.
 إذا لم يتم تحييد حكام صلاح وإبعاد صلاح احمد صالح نفسه من  هذه اللجنة الحساسة لن ينصلح حال الكرة السودانية وسيضيع كل التعب والمجهود  والاموال التى صرفت على الفريق.
 إذا أراد مجلس المريخ وشعب المريخ  وكل اندية الممتاز (عدا المدعوم طبعاً) وكل جماهير الرياضة نزاهة وعدالة  وكرة قدم تتطور أن يبعدوا لجنة الحكام الحالية بقيادة صلاح صالح فهذا  الجهاز الذي يسيطر عليه ديناصورات زرقاء اصبح جسم غريب ومسخ مشوه وبسبب  أفعالهم انتشر التعصب الاعمى.
 لجنة الحكام هي الحلقة الاضعف في  الكرة السودانية وطالما أن صلاح صالح صاحب اشهر وأسوأ حادثة تغاضى عن ركلة  جزاء في الكرة السودانية  ما زال موجوداً على هرم هذا السلك الحساس فإن  كرتنا لن تتطور وحكامه لن يحتسبوا ركلات جزاء صحيحة على المدعوم أبداً.
  فهناك حكام هلالاب متعصبون وحتى المريخاب الموجودون يتم التحدث اليهم قبل  المباريات بأن يخلعوا الجلباب الأحمر فيؤثر هذا على اداءهم داخل أرضية  الملعب.
 كنس لجنة الحكام والديناصورات واجب كل الرياضيين وحق أصيل لكل من يريد العدالة والنزاهة.
  حملت الأنباء الواردة من معسكر الهلال أن عبد اللطيف بوى ارتدى شارة  الكابتنية وعليه أن يُجهز نفسه ليلحق بمصير كل من إرتدي شارة الكابتنية  والتى اصبحت لعنة تصيب حاملها بالشطب كما حدث مع الكبار الذين سبقوه .
  على بوى أن يستعد لسببين اولهما أن الكابتنية في الهلال لعنة تورد صاحبها  مورد الطرد والثاني لأن بوى من المغضوب عليهم لدى المقربين من الكاردينال  وقد تم اتهامه من قبل في مباراة سابقة للمدعوم أمام أهلي شندي بالتواطؤ.
 لفت إنتباهي في الزميلة عالم النجوم في صفحتها الاخيرة سؤال أعتبره من أصعب الإسئلة لأهل المدعوم (وهل التقليد يجلب البطولات). 
  الناظر لحال نادي الصفر الدولي بالعرضة شمال يجد أن الفريق عاجز تماماً  منذ تأسيسه (بزعلة) فتح الله بشارة وعدم قدرته على حصد كأس يضعه في خزينة  النادي يشفى به غليل البعض والذين ينظرون لما حققه المريخ رغم كثرة مشاركات  المدعوم في المنافسات الافريقية.
 وفي الإجابة عن سؤال عالم النجوم  في صفحتها الأخيرة هناك جزئية تحدثت عن إهتمام الكاردينال بخبرات مازيمبى  مما يعني أن نظرة الكاردينال هي التطلع لما تفعله الأندية الكبيرة مثل  المريخ ومازيمبى.
 فكان أن أعتمد على أبناء المريخ بحكم أن في جيناتهم جينات الأبطال فرسان ورجال افريقيا ثم بحث عن الخبرات من فريق مازيمبى. 
  حاول قادة الهلال أن يتشبهوا بالأندية الكبيرة وجلب لاعبين حققوا إنجازات  مع أنديتهم كحال المدعوم اليوم وهو يعتمد على 15 لاعب أرتدوا شعار المريخ.
  هذه الأيام يتحدث كثير من الأهله عن (الفول والطعمية واللقيمات) والقاسم  المشترك بينها هو الهلال والكاردينال فعندما اراد هيثم مصطفى كابتن الهلال  واسطورته أن يُحجّم البعض تحدث عن صحن الفول.
 وعندما أردا  الكاردينال أن يدافع عن شحنة السيخ التى تحدثت عنها الزميلة المشاهد قال  الفول فولي ونفسه الرئيس تحدث عن في وقت سابق عن عدم دعمه للهلال ولو  بساندوتش طعمية.
 الأمر لم يقتصر على الفول والطعمية والساندونشات  للتقليل من شأن أحد داخل البيت الزرق أو تحجيمه ولكن ذلك تعدى إلى اتجاه  آخر فتم إتهام 80% من كتاب بالرشوة.
 للتذكير (بِل) راسك يا كاريكا  (بعد انتهيت من تجديد إقامتك ولحقت البعثة) و(كلّم) معاك بشة ونزار وبوى  الذي تقلد شارة الكابتنية في مباراة "شيكو". 
 في أيام لجنة التسيير  الزرقاء بقيادة الحاج عطا المنان دخل لاعبو الهلال القصر الجمهوري لدعوة  عشاء وشهد البيت الرئاسي نفسه دخول لاعبي المريخ قبل اكثر من 26 عاماً وهم  يتوشحون بكأس الكؤوس الافريقية.
 â€‹سؤال برئ : هل هناك فرق بين من يدخل القصر الجمهوري رافعاً رأسه مشرفاً الوطن وبين يديه كأس قاري وبين من يدخل لدعوة عشاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل تجاربه الكازاخية ويباري كايزر اليوم بتشكيلة مختلفة!! 
ديربي سبورت : أنطاليا
يواصل المريخ مبارياته التجريبية مع الكازاخيين بمعسكر تركيا حيث يباري  فريق كايزر عصر اليوم ويخوض اللقاء بالمجموعة التي لم تشارك في مواجهة  الأمس أمام فريق أتاريو والتي كسبها بثلاثة أهداف لهدف وذلك ضمن برنامجه  الإعدادي بتركيا ويأمل الجهاز الفني في الوصول بعناصره لأقصى درجات  الجاهزية بخوضه لثلاث مباريات في ظرف 4 أيام آخرها ستكون أمام توبول بعد  غدٍ الإثنين بعدها يتحول الأحمر بإعداده للدوحة القطرية ليؤدي ثلاثة تجارب  أخرى هناك قبل العودة للخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفي بدون نادي حتى الان

 لازال اللاعب السابق فرانسيس  كوفي بدون نادي وكان الغانب غادر السودان بعد نهاية عقده مع المريخ وعدم  تقديم الفريق الاحمر عرضا جديدا للاعب للاستمرار بعد ان قضى عامين في  النادي
 ويحاول الغاني الحفاظ على وضعه البدني بالخضوع لتدريبان خاصة في رمال غانا
 وظهر اللاعب برفقة اصدقائه في تدريبات فردية مرتديا شعار المريخ الاصفر  الذي لعب به دور المجموعات وايضا بشعار وفاق سطيف الذي حصل عليه بالتبادل  مع لاعبي الوفاق عندما واجه الاحمر الفريق الجزائري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مستر علاء يس: راجي سيكون جاهزاً فى أول مباراة للزعيم 

ذكر مستر علاء يس عضو لجنة التسيير و رئيس القطاع الطبي فى تصريح منشور له على صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة صباح اليوم أن قائد الفريق راجي عبدالعاطي سيكون جاهزاً مع أول مباراة رسمية للاحمر فى الموسم الجديد و سيكون قرار اشراكه فى المباريات بحسب راي مديره الفني مضيفاً ان اصابة راجي أصبحت الان من الماضي و لكننا لمزيد من الاطمئنان سنجري له عدداً من الفحوصات بالدوحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
 معاوية الجاك
 التحالف المعارض ومجلس الشرف

 * وجدت خطوة إعادة الثقة في لجنة التسيير السابقة الإرتياح البالغ من الغالبية الغالبة من أهل المريخ داخل وخارج السودان
 * وما نريده من كل المريخاب ألا يقتصر دورهم تجاه الكيان على إظهار  الإرتياح فقط .. بل نريد الإنخراظ الفوري في عملية الدعم المعنوي والمادي  بذات الطريقة السابقة
 * خلال العامين الأخيرين إنتظمت ديار المريخ حالة  أو ثورة من الإنفعال الجماهيري مع مختلف قضايا النادي وأطلت الظاهرة  الحميدة من الجميع والتى تمثلت في الإندفاع الكامل والمساهمة في الدعم  المالي وهي سُنة أكثر من حميدة
 * حتى قبل عامين كان الدعم المالي يقتصر  على عدد محدود من الأقطاب وبعض الروابط الخارجية ولكن يمكنا القول بملء  الفم أن الحال تبدل كثيراً للأفضل
 * نأمل أن تتزايد حملات الدعم المالي  ونأمل أكثر التبشير بمجلس الشرف المريخي ومخاطية كل المريخاب الميسورين  ومختلف روابط المريخ عبر الكرة الأرضية الإنخراط والمشاركة في في مجلس  الشرف المريخي
 * المريخ في حاجة كبيرة لكل (مليم) ومساهة المريخاب في  الدعم المالي تُشعر رئيس النادي (الداعم الرئيسي والوحيد) بإحساسهم تجاه ما  يقدمه من دعم مالي كبير على الكيان المريخي بصورة عامة وليس فريق الكرة  فقط
 * مطلوب حتى من المعارضين الإنخراط في الدعم المالي ونتمنى من  الإخوة في التحالف المريخي المعارض المساهمة في الدعم والتعامل بوجه  المعارضة الجميل وكلنا يعلم مريخية كل أعضاء التحالف وحبهم للمريخ ونطالبهم  بالمساهمة المالية ليؤكدوا للجميع أنهم يعارضون بأدب المريخ الجميل الذي  تربى عليه الجميع
 * عدد من أعضاء التحالف المريخي مقتدرون مالياً مثل  الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش الذي نتمنى أن يكون أول المبادرين بالمساهمة  وإكتساب عضوية مجلس الشرف المريخي
 * المريخ بحاجة للمال الذي يضعه بين  مصاف أندية القارة الأفريقية .. وتطور المريخ لا يُحسب للوالي فقط وإنما  يبقى تأريخاً وإرثاً مريخياً لكل المنتبين لهذا الكيان العريض
 * المريخ مريخ الجميع .. ويسع الجميع دون تمييز ..
 * ومجلس الشرف المريخ ليس مقصوراً على فئة بعينها ومُحرم على أعضاء التحالف وغيرهم من المعارضين للجنة التسيير
 * مساهمة التحالف المعارض في مجلس الشرف تُحسب لهم لا عليهم وهذه حقيقة يعلمونها قبل الآخرين
 * في إنتظار مساهمة قريش ورفاقه في التحالف .. 
 توقيعات متفرقة ..
 * فاز المريخ في مباراته الإعدادية الثالثة على التوالي أمس بثلاثية لهدف خلال معسكر أنطاليا بتركيا
 * النتائج العريضة في التجربتين السابقتين لم تجد الإحتفاء المندفع من أنصار المريخ وهذا أدب جميل كما كتبنا من قبل
 * مطلوب من الجمهور التعامل مع المباريات على أساس أنها إعدادية سواء فاز فيها المريخ أو خسر
 *رجال حول الزعيم*
 * مباريات المريخ بالدوحة تعتبر مقياس حقيقي لما تم من عمل فني بمعسكر تركيا 
 * الدوري القطري يضم لاعبين من العيار الثقيل ونتوقع الإستفادة الكبيرة للأحمر من منزالة فرق دوري نجوم قطر
 * أجد نفسي أسعد الناس بزيارة المريخ لدوحة العرب والتى أعتبرها تكريماً  لواحدة من أفضل روابط المريخ على مستوى التأريخ وهي رابطة قطر الأنيقة 
 * رابطة المريخ بقطر ظلت تضرب أروع الأمثال في التفاني وتقديم كل ما هو جميل لأجل المريخ العظيم
 * قدمت الرابطة موسم 2014 معسكراً خاض المريخ من خلاله أربع مباريات من  العيار الثقيل أمام بايرن ميونيخ الألماني بطل كأس العالم للأندية حينها  وقابل زينيت الروسي بقيادة البرازيلي هالك وأرشافين وريد بول النمساوي  بقيادة ماني نجم ليفر بول الإنجليزي الحالي والوحدات الأردني
 * تحية  خالصة وراقية لرابطة المريخ بدوحة العرب بقدر ما ظلوا يقدمون من وافر  العطاء ومزيداً من التميز فأنتم أهل لنكران الذات والتضحية النادرة في سبيل  رفعة المريخ العظيم
 * رابطة المريخ بقطر تستحق التكريم داخل دارها من أهل المريخ .. 
 * لله دركم مريخاب قطر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعد البدني للمريخ يبدي اعجابه للتقدم في جاهزية اللاعبين


قال  التركي كمال هيلات المعد البدني للمريخ بأنه معجب شديد باداء فريقه في  تجربة الامس وظهر الارتياح الشديد عليه للتقدم الواضح في الحاهزية .

ويتوقع هيلات ان يصل المريخ الى كامل جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية بنسبة100 % مع انتهاء فترة تحضيراته بانطاليا والدوحة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر 
التدرج في المباريات مهم

يشفق البعض على المريخ بحجة أنه ربما لا يكون إعداده مفيداً في معسكر تركيا بانين ظنهم على نتائج المباريات الودية التي لعبها المريخ وفاز فيها بكم طاعشر هدفاً ناسين أنهما التجربتان الأوليان للفريق فيما جاءت تجربة الأمس أمام اتياروا الكازخستاني كتجربة حقيقية للفريق بعد أن قدم الفريق الكازخستاني تجربة قوية للأحمر وبادله الندية في معظم فترات المباراة، والمعروف أن مباريات الإعداد تبدأ بالفرق الضعيفة ولذلك لا خوف على المريخ مادامت السحب السوداء الداكنة تصب على مرمى الخصوم حتى وإن كانوا ضعفاء والنبال في الشباك هي السرور والحبور وحتى إن كانت في مرمى أبوحشيش الذي كان يهزمه المريخ بدستتي أهداف.
تعاقدنا مع خبير تدريب ألماني نشم في رائحته نسيم مواطنه رودر كوتش مانديلا ولم نسمع أنه تضجر من المباراتين الوديتين ولم نسمع قوله إنهما سلبيتان بل قال قول العارفين هما بمثابة تمرين للفريق كذلك البعض ينتقد إشراك بعض اللاعبين في غير مراكزهم مع إن قولهم غير صحيح وهذا ناتج لعدم فهمهم للخطة التي يريد أن يلعب بها الألماني ثم إنها تجارب للوصول لتوليفة معينة ثم البديل الذي هو في مستوى الأساس خاصة وأن فريق المريخ اليوم كله نجوم ومواهب وسيكون المدرب في حيرة من أمره لو كل النجوم في قمة الإعداد البدني والذهني والنفسي.
في عهد جون ماندينق الإنجليزي للمريخ من عطبرة لاعب اسمه زغبير يلعب مدافعاً تخصصاً حوّله المدرب لمهاجم فكان هداف الدوري ولا ننسى نوح المهاجم جناح إلى ظهير أيسر، نوح سماه جمهور المريخ مستر نوح لفلسفته بل هذا النوح احترف في الزمالك كذلك عاطف القوز من جناح شمال إلى مدافع أيسر مدفعجي يشقق الشباك.
إذاً مراكز اللاعبين في أيدٍ أمينة والتدريبات في أيدٍ أمينة والمباريات الودية في أيدٍ أمينة لكن ليس في أيدٍ أمينة هو النقد الذي ليس في مكانه والتنظير الذي ليس في محله والذي ليس في أيدٍ أمينة هو المال لأن الدعم المالي لا يتناسب وحجم جمهور المريخ (الملايين) وإن كانت البداية مبشرة ودعم مجلس الشرف لتعرف جماهير المريخ أن هناك خلصاء يساعدون محبوبهم جمال الوالي لكن صراحة ليس في مستوى دعم الوالي.
أكرر فصولي بدون قروش (ماينفعش) ولا تنضموا في (المنضوم) والدعم المالي بكل السبل مطلوب، جودوا بالقليل وجنيه زايد جنيه يساوي اثنين والمليار يبدأ بجنيه وهكذا (والكاش يقلل النقاش).
العيش لخبازه

العيش لخبازه مثل أصبح في غير مكانه لأن العيش أو الرغيف أصبح يخبز في المنازل بعد اتساع معرفة خبزه ولو أن الحجم والنزع مازال تحت طاولة الخباز لنترك هاي الألماني يقول كلمته ولتساعده الإدارة بعدم تأخر حقوقه المالية وكذلك نجوم الاحتراف، يعني تهيئة الجو المناسب لأداء عمله.
التدخل مطلوب

ليس معنى ذلك أن يترك الحبل على الغارب للمدرب وخطئه بين نراه رأي العين ولابد من التدخل لو أن المدرب لم يشرك لاعباً فقط لأنه عمل عملاً لا يعجبه خارج الميدان وهو في قمة مستواه البدني والذهني وقد حدثت في كثير من الأندية ولا نذهب بعيداً، فقد كان الأرباب يطلب تشكيلة الأزرق قبل أي مباراة وعدة مرات تدخل لصالح فريقه، وعندما لم يشرك كابرال مدرب الترجي اللاعب الدراجي ناداه رئيس النادي وقال له بالحرف (الدراجي مستقبل الترجي والكرة التونسية اذا لم تشركه تذهب أنت ويشارك الدراجي) وفعلاً ذهب كابرال وأصبح الدراجي مستقبل الترجي والكرة التونسية.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خواطر نجمة
سمية طه
معسكر قطر ..اï»·مل المرتجى!

*بات من حكم المؤكد وصول بعثة المريخ إلى قطر بإذن الله عصر اï»·ربعاء القادم استكماï»» للمعسكر اï»»عدادي المقام حاليا بتركيا 
*بï»» شك فإن الجميع يعول على معرفة نتائج اï»»عداد من خï»»ل معسكر قطر رغم مدته القصيرة وذلك من باب أن معسكر تركيا حتى اللحظة ظل مرهونا بمباريات أمان أندية ضعيفة حيث لم يؤدي المريخ حتى اللحظة تجربة قوية!!..وهو ما يجعل التساؤل مشروعا حول الكيفية التي تم بها قيام المعسكر ومن المسؤول عن اختيار الفرق التي نازلها المريخ!!
وتتضح الرؤية بصورة جلية حينما نقرأ دقتر اï»·حداث الذي شكلته وقدمته بصورة زاهية رابطة المريخ بقطر والتي سبق أن أشرت إليها في مقال سابق..فالرابطة التي تكفلت بدعوة المريخ ï»¹قامة معسكر إعدادي ظلت تعمل في صمت طوال اï»·يام السابقة حتى إذا ما تكللت مجهوداتها الخفية بالنجاح أعلنت عن ملتقاها الذي شرفه عدد من الضيوف في مقدمتهم قنصل السودان بقطر وذلك لوضع النقاط حول الحروف وشرح كافة ما بتعلق بأمر المعسكر!! وقد تابع الجميع النشرة التي قام بتوزيعها موï»»نا مجذوب مجذوب أمين مال الرابطة والتي من خï»»لها عرف المشجع البسيط برنامج المريخ اï»»عدادي بل وأسماء الفرق التي سيتبارى معها ..الله الله لرجال بقامة أعضاء رابطة المريخ بقطر ..فقد قاموا بعمل عظيم ومقنن رغما عن أنه تطوع منهم لن يقدر أحد على محاسبتهم إزاء أي تقصير أو إخفاق يحدث ï»» قدر الله.. وï»» نعتقد حدوث تقصير طالما أن مجهودات اï»¹خوة بالرابطة قد بدأت منذ وقت مبكر وأذكر أنني إلتقيت باï»·خ أمجد مصطفى مسؤول اï»»عï»»م بالرابطة قبل أشهر من اï»µن ووقتها كان يتحرك كما النحلة ساعيا لï»¹لتقاء بالجهات المسؤولة والصحف المريخية للتنوير بمجهودات الرابطة وسعيها لتبني معسكر المريخ ..ووالله حين رأيته ظننت أن النسكر سيقام ربما بعد اسبوع لكن كان ذام نستحيï»» من واقع استمرارية المنافسات وقتها ..فسألته بدهشة عن موعد المعسكر فقال شهر 12 بإذن الله!..
*تلك كانت اولى خطوات النجاح في قيام المعسكر.التحركات الجادة وقبل وقت كاف ..وها هي النجاحات تتمخض بتوفير السكن والملعب بل وحتى الفرق التي سيï»»قيها المريخ أضحت معلومة ومعروفة للكل ولعمري أن تلك هي المؤسسية والمنهجية بعينها..حيث توافرت كل العوامل لنجاح معسكر قطر وما تبقى فهو يخص الجهاز الفني واللاعبين ..وكل ما نتمناه أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم لï»¹ستفادة مما تم توفيره لهم لنجني جميعنا الحصاد بانتصارات في المنافسات وتتويج بالبطوï»»ت بإذن الله وليس ذلك ببعيد!
*أما عن اï»¹خوة الكرام برابطة المريخ بقطر فإني مهما كتبت عنهم فلن أوفيهم حقهم وليس ذاك رأيي وحدي بل هو رأي كل المريخاب..فقد ظل هؤï»»ء اï»»خوة يدعمون الكيان باستمرار ولفتوا  أنظار القاعدة إليهم بجليل أعمالهم خاصة المعسكر اï»»عدادي الذي تكفلوا به غير ما مرة ونجحوا في استقطاب كبرى اï»»ندية اï»·وربية للتباري مع المريخ وفي مقدمتها بايرن ميونيخ فتفوقوا على أنفسهم واستحقوا بالفعل لقب لؤلؤة روابط المريخ بالخليج..فلهم جميعا نرفع القبعات احتراما واجï»»ï»» وتعظيما لهم وï»·دوارهم في خدمة الكيان!
*همس الخواطر:
*باï»·مس أدى المريخ تجربة جديدة أمام تايرو وكسبها بثï»»ثية لهدف وسيؤدي مباراة اليوم وأخرى يوم اï»¹ثنين
*الفنان الجميل المعطون بحب المريخ محمد النصري شارك من خï»»ل اللقاء التفاكري لرابطة المريخ بقطر ..ولوï»» تضامن دولة قطر مع اï»»خوة في حلب لإمتد لقاهم حتى الصباح على أنغام الطنبور وابداعات النصري
*بحسب البرنامج الموضوع فإن المريخ سيï»»قي فريق المرخيات بوم 27/12 ثم اï»·هلي يوم 29/12 ..وربما يؤدي تجربة ثالثة وستسجل كل هذه المباربات كما أشار لذلك اï»·ستاذ أمجد مصطفى..
*إنشغلت جل القروبات بمجلس الشرف فتراجعت نفرة القروبات..وعلى مشرفي القروبات اï»¹نتباه لذلك..
*أمنياتنا بعاجل الشفاء للهرم الغنائي اï»·ستاذ السني الضوي الذي يرقد طريح الفراش اï»·بيض
*همسة أخيرة:
لما ترجع بالسï»»مة ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مثلث المدينة.....العجب واودجو يرهق دفاع الكازخستاني

اعتمد الالماني انتوني هاي في خطته على مشاركة رمضان عجب وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية ولعب خلفهما مباشرة النيجيري اوجو
وشكل مثلث الرعب بكري ورمضان واوجو خطورة بالغة على دفاعات اتياروا مما استدعى استخدامهم لسلاح العنغ الزائد الذي كاد ان يتسبب في اصابة المدينة واوجو ومحمد عبدالرحمن ومحمد الرشيد.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينشئ دائرة حديثة تعنى بالاحتراف

امن المريخ على الاهتمام بملف الاحتراف ومضا قدما في تطبيق جميع الشروط التي من شانها ان تجعل الاحمر ناديا محترفا.
وحسب المعلومات التي توفرت فان تامينا قد تم بانشاء دائرة تعنى بشؤون الاحتراف وتم ترشيح عدد من الشخصيات لها وعلى راسها عوض المجلس الجديد الكابتن احمد عباس ونادر ابراهيم مالك.
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين الاخوة الافاضل
                        	*

----------

